# Quel est la duree de vie de mon mac ?



## mokuchley (19 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Mon mac viens de s'éteindre.Il aurait eu 6 ans en juin 2020.

Et vous ? Combien d'années a durée votre mac ?
C'est une question qui me taraude l'esprit, a savoir, est-ce qu'un mac a une durée de vie plus allongé qu'un PC/windows ?

Quel est la durée moyenne de vie d'un mac ? A cette question sly54 parlait de 7-8 ans, moi , je lui retorqué 5 ans et vous qu'en pensez vous
On ne pourra jamais avoir de chiffre provenant forcement d'apple ( forcement parce qu'il n'y a qu'eux qui peuve avoir ces données )

La deuxieme questions sous-jacente est " avez vous fait des reparations "?
Mon 1er Imac a duree 2ans sans aucune reparation.
Mon deuxième Imac a vue un changement de carte mère et d'écran juste a la fin de la premiere année.1000 euros prise en charge par l'apple care.
Mon 1er macbookpro à 2ans , encore en vie, avec changemment de la carte mère et de l'ecran, prise en charge avec l'apple care.

A la question, est-ce qu'un apple care est utile, je reponds, " a 100 %...oui  ! "

PS: je m'excuse pour les fautes d'orthographe


----------



## Anthony (19 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> On ne pourra jamais avoir de chiffre provenant forcement d'apple



La liste de compatibilité de macOS te donne pourtant une bonne idée. (Et par ailleurs, Apple publie parfois des données sur le sujet, notamment lors des résultats financiers.) Le chiffre donné par sly54 n'est pas farfelu.


----------



## sifoto (19 Janvier 2020)

Toutes mes machines ont une durée de vie de plus de dix ans (Mac/PC) mais c'est vrais qu'il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais acheté un ordinateur de ma vie. Je récupère du matériel HS ou obsolète que je répare et optimise afin d'offrir une seconde vie à des machines souvent encore bien efficaces 
Là, après le remplacement de la dalle et de la batterie, j'écris avec un petit MBA de 2009 sous Yosemite, il fonctionne parfaitement pour le web et la bureautique. J'ai aussi un MBP 17 de 2009 équipé de 8 Go de Ram et un SSD de 500 Go sous El Capitan avec lequel il est tout à fait agréable de travailler (traitement d'image et même 3D avec Hexagon et Sculptris). Quand à mon vieux MP de 2006, il est encore surprenant de performances, bien plus performant que des machines récentes entrée de gamme 
Même des machine plus vielles comme mon vieux Powerbook G4 17 de 2003 peuvent encore surfer sur le web (bon, là c'est tout de même bien lent  )
Avec les machines actuelles, les réparations seront malheureusement plus difficiles à réaliser et la durée de vie certainement plus courte.


----------



## sinbad21 (19 Janvier 2020)

Mon Mac a 4 ans, je n'ai pas pu répondre au sondage


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

6 ans pour un Mac , cela me parait court comme durée de vie !! 
Après la durée d'utilisation doit avoir une importance ?


----------



## mokuchley (19 Janvier 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> c'est vrais qu'il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis


par hasard, tu ne veux pas réparer / redonner vie a mon Imac...


----------



## mokuchley (19 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Après la durée d'utilisation doit avoir une importance ?


oh que oui ; mes ordi marchent 24/24  7/7

_6 ans pour un Mac , cela me parait court comme durée de vie !!_

si il est dit , obsolète par apple (imac de 2013), il n'y a plus de reparation, hormis hors des sentiers battus....
...je suis en train de scruter le projet de le reparer; le mieux serait de trouver une personne sur le forum ( c'est un gage de serieux !!! .....si,si)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> oh que oui ; mes ordi marchent 24/24  7/7


Ok , je comprend mieux


----------



## mokuchley (19 Janvier 2020)

pensez vous qu'un mac a droit a un repos dominical ?!?


----------



## sifoto (19 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> par hasard, tu ne veux pas réparer / redonner vie a mon Imac...



Si tu es sur Grenoble, ça coûte rien de regarder 

@edenpulse , chez toi un Mac ne dure pas plus de 3 ans !!!


----------



## mokuchley (19 Janvier 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Si tu es sur Grenoble


dommage, j'aurais quand même tenté !


----------



## MrTom (19 Janvier 2020)

Mon premier iMac a tenu 7 ans, sans aucune réparation, avant une revente pour un modèle 2019 que j'espère bien tenir aussi longtemps.


----------



## Oizo (19 Janvier 2020)

Mon Mac Pro de 2009, utilisé tous les jours ou presque, fonctionne encore parfaitement. Gonflé avec un SSD et 16 Go de RAM, il est encore bien véloce.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Le chiffre donné par sly54 n'est pas farfelu.


 


Je vais donner les chiffres concernant mes machines :

10 ans et plus : MP 2010
11 ans et plus : MP 2008 (revendu il y a moins d'u an)
12 ans et plus : MBP late 2007
et le petit nouveau : 6 ans et plus MBP 13" 2014
(si j'ajoute les machines de mes kids : 9 ans et plus pour un iMac 27" 2011 et 8 ans et plus pour un MBP 15" 2012).


----------



## edenpulse (19 Janvier 2020)

3 ans max, pour ne pas trop perdre à la revente et choper le nouveau modèle. Une sorte de location quoi


----------



## sifoto (19 Janvier 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> 3 ans max, pour ne pas trop perdre à la revente et choper le nouveau modèle. Une sorte de location quoi



Ok !!! J'ai cru que tes machines étaient HS en moins de 3 ans ! Au temps pour moi.


----------



## mokuchley (21 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vais donner les chiffres concernant mes machines :
> 
> 10 ans et plus : MP 2010
> 11 ans et plus : MP 2008 (revendu il y a moins d'u an)
> ...


mais que fait tu ou ne fais pas avec tes macs pour qu'ils durent aussi longtemps !!! .Peux tu preciser si tu as fait des réparations.
on le voit dans cette premiere page de recit que les macpro 2008-2010 sont fiables.Et je n'en suis pas étonné, car la première fois qu'on ma parlé de mac s'étais au sujet d' un macpro qui avait dix ans.Moi je venais d'avoir deux portables toshiba qui ont durée deux ans chacun.Et je voulais rentrer dans ce monde merveilleux d'ordinateur qui peuvent durer dix ans.Et là heureusement que j'ai attendu d'avoir les retours des macpro 2013, sinon j'en prenais un.La possibilité d'avoir  un macpro revient en 2019 mais hors budget pour moi.Sinon, je le prendrait.

la question de jura n'est pas neutre, mais est une résurgence de la durabilité ; c'est " que faisons nous avec nos macs ?"

ce que fait edenpulse d'achat et de revente après trois ans me parait une demarche a suivre; c'est viable. Encore faut il qu'il n'y est pas de programme de réparation, tel celui des claviers papillon.Mais pour ceux qui aiment acheter du neuf....ça le fait....mais les macs ont-ils toujours la côte !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> mais que fait tu ou ne fais pas avec tes macs pour qu'ils durent aussi longtemps !!!


Environnement non fumeur et "frais" (je ne sais pas si ça joue)

Pour répondre plus précisément :



> 10 ans et plus : MP 2010


Celui là je l'ai acheté en février 2019, usage perso 5h au moins/j, bureautique, photo…




> 11 ans et plus : MP 2008 (revendu il y a moins d'u an)


Celui là était ma machine principale perso, 5 à 10h/j, rarement éteint, pas de réparation. Bureautique, photo, video, jeux…




> 12 ans et plus : MBP late 2007


Utilisé intensément pour du jeu (WoW) de 2007 à 2013, puis puis light après 2013 (bureautique principalement). Un changement de carte graphique par Apple (programme d'extension de garantie).




> et le petit nouveau : 6 ans et plus MBP 13" 2014


Usage intensif de 2014 à fin 2019 (bureautique, codage…), plus light maintenant.




> (si j'ajoute les machines de mes kids : 9 ans et plus pour un iMac 27" 2011 et 8 ans et plus pour un MBP 15" 2012).


Usage quotidien, beaucoup de WoW sur le MBP, jusqu'à 14h/j !


En résumé, ce sont donc des machines qui ne restent pas dans un placard, qui sont quotidiennement utilisées même pour des actions qui les sollicitent fortement (je pense à WoW en particulier).


----------



## Anthony (21 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> mais que fait tu ou ne fais pas avec tes macs pour qu'ils durent aussi longtemps !!!



Chez MacG, nous les journalistes changeons assez régulièrement de matériel, même si le rythme a ralenti ces dernières années. Mais toute la boite repose sur des Mac mini qui font office de serveur, qui tournent 24/7 depuis dix ans. Ma machine personnelle, que j'utilise plusieurs heures par jour, va bientôt fêter son septième anniversaire. À part un coup de bombe à air sec pour dépoussiérer une fois tous les deux ou trois ans…


----------



## mokuchley (21 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Environnement non fumeur et "frais" (je ne sais pas si ça joue)


c'étais la grande question des problèmes de tâches grises sur les Imac 2010...si tu te souviens !
mais cela doit jouer....mais j'ai un contre-exemple ; mon Imac qui viens de mourrir n'a jamais fait entendre ces ventilateurs , je suis un gros fumeur et ma chambre est fermée
par contre j'ai les ventilateurs de mon MBP 2015 qui s'envolent un peu n'importe comment.

et donc ;


Anthony a dit:


> À part un coup de bombe à air sec pour dépoussiérer une fois tous les deux ou trois ans…


je dois le faire, et, peut-être que apple pourrait accepter de le faire au moins une fois dans un apple store durant soit la garantie de 1ere année, soit la prise en charge de l'apple care.
je viens juste de voir le tuto de mac4ever sur le depoussierage du MBP 2015 : j'appelle cela mettre les mains dans le cambouie.Je vais voir l'apple store si il peuve le faire (pas sur qu'il touche a un 2015); a votre avis a combien cela se facture ?ou voir un APR ?mais j'ai pas trop confiance dans mon APR, qui m'a changer carte mère et ecran sur deux ordi : " c'est louche ! " .Je ne pense pas m'arreter de fumer pour mon ordi, je l'aime bien, mais quand même ! pensez vous que gainsbourg avait un ordi ?




Anthony a dit:


> Chez MacG, nous les journalistes changeons assez régulièrement de matériel


acheter vous du materiel neuf ?
penser vous que la côte des macs a la revente a devalué ces dernières années ?

dernière pensée : si les macs avaient un durée moyenne de vie de 8 ans, alors ils s'en vanteraient


----------



## Anthony (21 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> j'appelle cela mettre les mains dans le cambouie.



Moui… Ça consiste à dévisser huit vis et passer un coup de bombe, sauf problème majeur de coordination, c'est à votre portée.



mokuchley a dit:


> acheter vous du materiel neuf ?



Oui.



mokuchley a dit:


> penser vous que la côte des macs a la revente a devalué ces dernières années ?



Impossible de répondre sans raconter de grosses bêtises. Le marché du Mac d'occasion a beaucoup changé ces dernières années, parce qu'Apple s'est beaucoup investi dans le reconditionnement, et que maintenant plusieurs acteurs ont embrayé. Je crois surtout que les nouveaux utilisateurs sont plus dynamiques, et ne maintiennent plus les prix au niveau artificiellement élevé (le site qui prétendait établir la cote des Mac n'aidait pas…) du début du siècle. C'est tant mieux.



mokuchley a dit:


> dernière pensée : si les macs avaient un durée moyenne de vie de 8 ans, alors ils s'en vanteraient



Ils le font. De manière un peu plus subtile que « nos machines tiennent des années », parce qu'à la fin ils veulent quand même vendre une machine neuve, mais ils le font. Je cite une page du d'Apple, par exemple : 



> La puissance d’innovation d’Apple ne se mesure pas uniquement dans les performances de ses produits. Elle réside aussi dans les matériaux utilisés et leurs procédés de fabrication.



Ou encore : 



> Votre appareil vous accompagne au quotidien. Et vous comptez sur lui. Il est donc conçu pour résister à des années d’utilisation et continuer à servir longtemps. Fabriqué dans des matériaux durables, il bénéficie d’un système d’exploitation mis à jour régulièrement et de l’assistance d’un réseau de plus de 5 000 points de réparation certifiés Apple sur lesquels vous pouvez compter si un quelconque problème survient. Parce que plus vous garderez votre appareil longtemps, plus vous ferez de bien à la planète.



Ou pour les appareils iOS (ce serait encore plus avec macOS) : 



> iOS 12 est sorti en 2018 mais il est optimisé pour des appareils remontant à 2013. Cela signifie que bon nombre de nos anciens modèles peuvent être mis à jour et profiter des dernières fonctionnalités, fonctions et garanties de sécurité d’iOS. Même les iPhone et iPad d’anciennes générations connaissent une nouvelle jeunesse.



Et des pans entiers de la stratégie de la boite sont organisés autour du marché de l'occasion, c'est devenu un enjeu de gérer la masse de produits en circulation des années après leur achat.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> c'étais la grande question des problèmes de tâches grises sur les Imac 2010...si tu te souviens !


Ah oui, maintenant que tu me le rappelles !

C'est vrai que dépoussiérer une fois par an, par exemple, c'est bien. Je le fais sur mon MP (il faut dire que c'est facile). J'ai moins l'habitude de le faire sur mes portables, sauf bien sûr quand je dois les ouvrir.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah oui, maintenant que tu me le rappelles !
> 
> C'est vrai que dépoussiérer une fois par an, par exemple, c'est bien. Je le fais sur mon MP (il faut dire que c'est facile). J'ai moins l'habitude de le faire sur mes portables, sauf bien sûr quand je dois les ouvrir.


Comment fais tu cela ?
j'ai jamais fais encore sur le miens


----------



## mokuchley (21 Janvier 2020)

ta reponse, la manière dont tu la ecrites raisonne plus que si j'avais lu cela sur apple en diagonal, merci => "edit"je parle de la reponse d'anthony

sly ou autre ; vaut mieux aspirer ou passer la bombe =>

aspirer est plus risqué
il faut acheter l'aspirateur
comment ont choisit une bombe avec tout ça => recherche amazone=>https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=bombe+air...vqmt=p&tag=hydfrmsn-21&ref=pd_sl_64iyjfhslt_p


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2020)

*Jura39* et *mokuchley*
Dans mon MP j'ai déjà passé l'aspirateur (celui de ma maison, hein, pas un petit aspirateur…), position d'aspiration faible (oui, je n'ai pas envie de tout arracher) et je reste loin des composants.

Dans mes portables, une bombe à air comprimé, de nouveau de ne me rapproche pas trop des composants.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

J'ai jamais fais de nettoyage sur mon MacBook de fin 2013 sauf un passage en Applestore en 2015 ou il a été nettoyé


----------



## mokuchley (21 Janvier 2020)

je viens de passer 5 minutes avec le tchat support d'apple, et , il m'a laissé envisagé qu'un nettoyage était possible,prise en charge par l'apple care qui va s'arreter debut fevrier de cette année.
je lui est pas clairement dit que je voulais un nettoyage mais que les ventillateurs s'emballent pour tout et n'importe quoi, ce qui est vrai.Question; peux-t-on dire de haute voix au genius bar "je veux un nettoyage de l'ordinateur ".

En faite, il vaut mieux faire cela chaque année,plutot que d'attendre que les ventilo s'emballe,isn't it? .C'est là ou je me dis que la reponse de sly a tout son sens afin d'avoir de l'air frais et un environnement non fumeur.Un moment j'avais pensé acheter un ventillateur externe, mais je me posais la question; comment le placer vis a vis de l'ordi ?ou la clim.Mais un ventilo recrache toute la poussiere environnantes...donc...standby..



Sly54 a dit:


> une bombe à air comprimé, de nouveau de ne me rapproche pas trop des composants.


tu vises a combien de centimètres,et, touches tu a tout les composants ;  ni a t il pas des composants a éviter ?

le coup de l'aspirateur-maison, je n'oserai pas .Petite annectocte : un jour je passais l'aspirateur autour d'un imac, et j'ai eu la grandiose idée de le placer sur la tranche superieur d'aération...;"je sais ce que vous allez me retorquez!"...maintenant je sais


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> tu vises a combien de centimètres,et, touches tu a tout les composants ;  ni a t il pas des composants a éviter ?


Je suis à 3-4 cm de la carte mère. J'aspire bien autour des baies d'aération, autour des ventilateurs (je redis, c'est pour le MP camion), j'ai enlevé les disques, barrettes de RAM, donc je passe l'aspirateur par là… 

Appelez moi désormais "fée du logis"


----------



## mokuchley (21 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Appelez moi désormais "fée du logis"


tu peux le faire breveter ; si c'est là ou reside la longévité de tes appareils, alors apple pourra te benir


----------



## sifoto (21 Janvier 2020)

Pour moi un ordinateur (Mac ou PC) c'est comme un véhicule, il doit être entretenu et en effet il faut mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis.

- Enlever la poussière régulièrement, vérifier le système de refroidissement, et parfois changer la pâte thermique.
Mais aussi appliquer quelques règles

Eviter la surchauffe avec de grosses applications (3D, montage vidéo...) lors des fortes chaleurs (ou utiliser une table ventilée pour les portables)
Eviter de travailler avec son MB dans un lit ou sur une surface qui retient la chaleur et obstrue les aérations
Eviter les chocs et fortes vibrations (chose que je constate très souvent)
Eviter les endroits comme la cuisine ou beaucoup fumer à proximité

Si je dis ça c'est qu'il m'arrive régulièrement de réparer les machines d'amis, collègues etc...
Pour être franc, je suis souvent surpris par la solidité du matériel informatique qui arrive à fonctionner dans des conditions très hard. Des PC avec des boules le poussière transformées en une sorte de matière visqueuse (clope certainement) qui bloquent les ventilos, des portables dont un MB dernièrement avec de la bouffe à l'intérieur, des écrans tordus car ouverts en force sur le côté, des alims aux cables coupés plein de scotch, des traces de vin à l'intérieur, etc...  J'ai même une fois trouvé des ongles coupés sous les touches du clavier d'un portable !!!

Après, il y a toujours le coup de malchance et là malheureusement il n'y a pas de solution 

Hop un PC portable qui a 22 ans avec son Windows 98 sur son disque dur d'origine (même le lecteur CD fonctionne parfaitement)


----------



## Kevick (21 Janvier 2020)

Mon ancien Imac acheté en 2011 a tenu 5 ans avant que le DD ne lâche. Il a été remplacé puis ce fut au tour de la carte mère de péter 3 ans plus tard.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Mon ancien Imac acheté en 2011 a tenu 5 ans avant que le DD ne lâche. Il a été remplacé puis ce fut au tour de la carte mère de péter 3 ans plus tard.


Ce qui fait 8 ans pour la machine. Not so bad…


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2020)

En moyenne, je garde mes mac 6/7 ans puis revendus sans pbm majeur avant de les remplacer. Là, c'est un MBA 2014 qui tourne comme une horloge. Va falloir que je songe à réinvestir dans un iMac (celui de 2009 est revendu depuis 2 ans, mais j'ai pas encore réussi à me voter le budget du remplaçant).


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Janvier 2020)

J'ai un iMac blanc de 2006 qui fonctionne encore alors qu'il a été beaucoup utilisé, et dans ma famille un macbook pro 2008 qui fonctionne parfaitement (juste changé le DD pour un SSD pour plus de rapidité). Après c'est une question de chance car certaines générations ont des défauts et ne durent pas. Je n'ai jamais pris l'apple care et jamais eu de problèmes, mais si ça arrivait maintenant ce serait remboursé avec l'argent que je n'ai pas dépensé en apple care.


----------



## Kevick (22 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui fait 8 ans pour la machine. Not so bad…



J'étais arrivé au bout en matière de système en plus. Je ne pouvais pas aller plus haut que High Sierra.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> J'étais arrivé au bout en matière de système en plus. Je ne pouvais pas aller plus haut que High Sierra.


Oui, mais on peut toujours utiliser la machine.
Mon MP de boulot est limité à High Sierra, mon MP perso est limité à Mojave mon MBP perso 2007 est limité à El Capitan !!, et ces 3 machines sont fonctionnelles et encore largement utilisées.


----------



## Kevick (22 Janvier 2020)

Mon père l'a cannibalisé pour réparer son vieil Imac qui avait rendu l'âme après 8/9 ans de bons et loyaux service. Avec deux en panne il en a refait un.


----------



## mokuchley (23 Janvier 2020)

selon le sondage 9/10 ont + de 5 ans; pas mal apple !


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2020)

17 ans pour l'iMac G3. Il ne servait plus que pour des petits jeux sous OS9, mais tournait ! La il ne démarre plus. Il s'allume mais même pas de boing.
8 ans pour l'iMac 20 (alimentation HS)

Qui marchent encore :
Un MB blanc de 2009, qui attend de passer sous Linux pour le fun mais pédale encore sous yosemite. Le problème c'est la batterie, et on ne trouve plus que des non-apple à la qualité douteuse.
Un MBP13 2012 acheté neuf en 2015
Un Mini 2012 acheté neuf en 2014

Ben oui, ceux la on peut encore agir un peu dessus


----------



## Orphanis (3 Février 2020)

Franchement ça dépend des modèles et de l'usage que j'en fait. Pour un usage bureautique, tant que ça fonctionne, la machine demeure en usage et au pire, il suffit de ne pas faire de mise-à-jour.

Pour des usages de type retouches photos poussés, ça dépend : les appareils ont tendance à produire des fichiers de plus en plus volumineux et le modèle d'abonnement pour les logiciels rend les mises-à-jour plus tentantes (ne serait-ce que pour la prise en charge de fichiers émanants d'appareils récents) donc on peut être tenté de faire changer de machine plus souvent...Si on change souvent d'appareil photo. Mais là encore, on peut adopter une hygiène en ne changeant pas d'appareils photos trop souvent et en se disant que qu'on arrivait bien à travailler avec Lightroom / photoshop, il y a quelques années et qu'il n'y a de ce fait pas de nécessité de faire évoluer sa suite logiciels (Time Machine est impératif dans ce cas, car la plupart des éditeurs proposent de facto la dernière version en cas de réinstallation).

J'ai l'impression que les mêmes questionnements traversent différents objets de consommation depuis que nous sommes passés à l'ère de la surconsommation avec des mises-à-jour plus récurrentes et des campagnes marketing agressives. Dans le cas des appareils photos, on pense souvent que c'est important de changer d'optique, de changer de boîtier pour bénéficier d'une meilleur montée en iso, d'une meilleure dynamique, d'un meilleur piqué et cela a même un nom : G.A.S (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). On oublie simplement que les plus belles photos du siècle ont été réalisées en argentique (donc montée en iso limitée, des optiques moins bonnes, mise au point et light-meter manuels). Quand on regarde les oeuvres de Cartier-Bresson, de Willy Ronis, d'Irving Penn,  de Steve McCurry, de Steiglitz, d'Ansel Adams....Force est de se dire que l'essentiel n'est pas dans le matériel et qu'ils arrivaient à produire des photos extraordinaires du point de vue la composition et / de l'émotion avec un matériel moins performant que le moindre appareil d'entrée de gamme d'aujourd'hui (surtout pour ceux qui shootaient en 35mm).


----------



## Dredriban (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 

Il s'agit sans doute d'une question surprenante au vu de la situation, mais disons que cette dernière est dictée par la curiosité. En effet, je me demandais quelle était la durée de vie d'un Mac ? En Juillet 2013, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Air 13 pouces version 2013 tout neuf avec les meilleures performances possibles pour l'époque : Processus i7, 520 Go de stockage et 8 Go de RAM. Cela m'avait coûté 1820 euros (coque et house comprises). Petite parenthèse : Les prix semblent bien avoir augmenté pour des versions boostées de nos jours.

Je touche du bois, il fonctionne toujours très bien et ce 7 ans après. Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec pourtant une utilisation hebdomadaire poussée : Final Cut Pro X / Photoshop et inDesign en plus d'un usage classique (navigation, traitement de texte et vidéos). J'essaie de l'entretenir le mieux possible notamment en usant le moins possible les cycles de la batterie. 

Ayant lu les problèmes qu'il y avait eu sur le dernier OS, je suis resté sous Mojave. 

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes : Suis-je une exception (au vu de mes utilisations que la machine fonctionne toujours aussi bien sans avoir eu de problème) ? Combien de temps puis-je encore le garder ? D'une façon générale, combien de temps avez-vous conservé vos MacBook Air ou Pro ? Dites-moi tout ! 

Merci. Bonne journée.


----------



## ericse (12 Février 2020)

Mon pronostique : 8 +/- 2 ans


----------



## Dredriban (12 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Mon pronostique : 8 +/- 2 ans


Entre 6 et 10 ans pour toi ? Je suis bientôt à 7 ans, pas mal ahaha !


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2020)

On ne va pas ouvrir un fil pour chaque type de machine, je regroupe donc avec les posts déjà existants


----------



## CBi (16 Février 2020)

Depuis 25 ans que je suis sur Mac, je n'ai eu que 2 machines HS qui sont parties à la casse = un Mac mini première génération et un iPad Mini acheté d'occase. 
Pour le reste, tout fonctionne toujours (j'en ai gardé beaucoup, du Mac Palourde au G4 Cube), la limite principale à l'utilisation étant logicielle = avec Safari qui n'est plus mis à jour sur les anciens Mac, l'utilisation sans internet devient moins intéressante. Heureusement Firefox pallie en partie au problème.


----------



## mokuchley (16 Février 2020)

quel OS utilise tu avec tes vieux mac, car oui, tu as raison de le souligner, si le hardware perdure,  le web n'as plus toute sa sécurité.

Et donc dans tout ces macs tu n'as fait aucune réparation, ou bien, tu as peut-être changé le disque dur


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> Et donc dans tout ces macs tu n'as fait aucune réparation, ou bien, tu as peut-être changé le disque dur


Remplacer un disque dur, le changer pour un SSD, changer de carte graphique (MacPro), c'est pas tout à fait ma définition de la réparation…


----------



## mokuchley (16 Février 2020)

là , je vais m'acheter un Imac pro, côté réparation, c'est....comment dire ! ..... keutchi, wello, nada


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> là , je vais m'acheter un Imac pro, côté réparation, c'est....comment dire ! ..... keutchi, wello, nada


ahah, oui c'est vrai. Mais tu le sais à l'achat !


----------



## sifoto (16 Février 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Mes questions sont donc les suivantes : Suis-je une exception (au vu de mes utilisations que la machine fonctionne toujours aussi bien sans avoir eu de problème) ? Combien de temps puis-je encore le garder ? D'une façon générale, combien de temps avez-vous conservé vos MacBook Air ou Pro ? Dites-moi tout !
> 
> Merci. Bonne journée.



Ton MBA devrait avoir encore quelques belles années devant lui 

J'ai un MBA de 2009 sous Yosemite, il fonctionne parfaitement
Un MBA fin 2010 sous Sierra, l'écran est mort suite à un choc mais dès que je lui trouve une dalle il sera comme neuf car il fonctionne lui aussi parfaitement (en attendant il peut être utilisé avec un écran externe) 
Un MBP 17 2009 et un 2008 sous El Capitan ainsi qu'un autre de 2007 sous Snow Leopard, les trois fonctionnent parfaitement
2 PB 17 de 2003 et 2 PB 15 de 2005 sous Leopard, ils sont eux aussi en parfait état de fonctionnement 

Entretenus et utilisés dans de bonnes conditions, les ordis sont très résistants Mac comme PC


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> Mon mac viens de s'éteindre.Il aurait eu 6 ans en juin 2020.
> 
> Et vous ? Combien d'années a durée votre mac ?


5 ans pour des iMac et plus pour le MacBook Air qui est un ordi d'appoint qui traine dans un coin du salon mais que nous emmenons en vacances !


----------



## Dredriban (20 Février 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Ton MBA devrait avoir encore quelques belles années devant lui
> 
> J'ai un MBA de 2009 sous Yosemite, il fonctionne parfaitement
> Un MBA fin 2010 sous Sierra, l'écran est mort suite à un choc mais dès que je lui trouve une dalle il sera comme neuf car il fonctionne lui aussi parfaitement (en attendant il peut être utilisé avec un écran externe)
> ...



Merci ! Il faut juste que je surveille à partir de quel OS ne plus mettre à jour mon MBA (Là je suis sous Mojave). Et surtout voir l'évolution de FCPX ainsi que Photoshop pour mon utilisation, si je ne fais pas de MàJ, logiquement, ils devraient tenir.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Février 2020)

Mon MacBook Black de 2006 s’est éteint en 2017, et mon Mac mini de 2009 est toujours ma machine principale.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2020)

Pouasson a dit:


> Mon MacBook Black de 2006 s’est éteint en 2017, et mon Mac mini de 2009 est toujours ma machine principale.


Y a pas à dire, apple faisait de chouettes bécanes !
A voir si les modèles actuels, tout soudés et tout fermés, dureront autant…


----------



## chafpa (22 Février 2020)

Bof, mon iMac 24" early 2009 est toujours vaillant entre les mains de la personne à qui je l'ai donné.

Sûr, faut pas être pressé au démarrage, les SSD n'étaient pas encore installés à cette époque.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (23 Février 2020)

Pour ma part, durée de vie de + 10 ans sur les anciens Mac (l'Ibook avait la réputation de lâcher d'un seul coup ... ce qui fût le cas pour moi).
Durée de vie de 2 ans pour un macbook air (première génération, et dernière sous mouture Jobs) ----> DÉGOUTÉ !
Durée de vie de l'ordre de 2 ans (avec changement de Nappe) sur MBP mi-2012 ---- >DÉGOUTÉ !
(Il fonctionne encore, mais actuellement, je suis en pleine galère dessus ... Cf mon post sur 2 MBP dont 1 qui rame sur Kernel Task).
Pour l'instant, j'espère une durée de vie plus grande (Imac ... mais je ne passerai pas sur les nouvelles machines).

Bref, c'était largement mieux avant pour reste poli.
Je reste sous l'environnement, mais depuis WIndows7 qui est beaucoup plus stable (ainsi que les composants en règle générale), je me demande pourquoi ne pas re-Switcher (après plus de 15 ans chez Apple).

Avec toute la puissance qui existe actuellement, c'est vraiment la croix la bannière pour avoir quelque chose qui dure 10 ans (et encore, normalement les machines étant donné la capacité actuelle devrait être beaucoup plus stable que cela).


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Mon imac de 2009 est encore là...  mon MBP de 2013, la batterie à lachée, trackpad HS du coup... je l'ai revendu il mène ou pas uen seconde vie.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (23 Février 2020)

Oui, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une rupture dans les années 2010 (même si loin d'être évident d'être aussi catégorique).
Je ne suis plus pour ma part dans le marché du neuf, et je ne souhaite plus y être comme écrit plus haut.
Fin bref, j'espère que la roue va tourner parce que j'en suis tout de même à 2 machines consécutives avec problème en 10 ans, contre zéro problème dans les 10 années antérieures ...


----------



## mokuchley (23 Février 2020)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> Oui, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une rupture dans les années 2010


qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire cela ? pourquoi 2010 ?

je me demande si , pour le peuple, l'importance de la duree de vie est aussi importante qu'hier ....en tout cas pour le monde du commerce c'est une evidence...moins ça dure, plus on vend


Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> Je ne suis plus pour ma part dans le marché du neuf


je me pose la question en ce moment

une autre question ; en achatant un imac pro a 6000 euros, j'enrichie une société multinational multi-milliardaire....ça pose reflexion

autre reflexion ; combien de fois j'ai pu lire sur le forum d'achat ; plus ton mac a de puissance (plus de ram; processeur et carte graphique + puissante), plus long sera sa vie ; qu'en pensez vous ?

une question sous-jacente a " la duree de vie de mon mac " serait ; quand est-ce que je renouvelle mon mac ? =>

quand il n'est plus performant
quand le harware lache
quand j'ai l'argent
quand je veux me faire plaisir.....


----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> autre reflexion ; combien de fois j'ai pu lire sur le forum d'achat ; plus ton mac a de puissance (plus de ram; processeur et carte graphique + puissante), plus long sera sa vie ; qu'en pensez vous ?


Que ça n'est pas tout à fait exact.

Si tu prends aujourd'hui une machine avec 8 Go de RAM, peut être qua dans 4 ans tu ne pourras plus installer MacOS 10.19 qui demandera 16 Go minimum.
Mais ça n'est pas le fait de prendre un i9 au lieu d'un i7 qui rendra ton mac plus durable.





mokuchley a dit:


> une question sous-jacente a " la duree de vie de mon mac " serait ; quand est-ce que je renouvelle mon mac ? =>
> 
> quand il n'est plus performant
> quand le harware lache
> ...


Quand le hardware lâche : ça, c'est évident. Si ma machine ne fonctionne plus, alors j'en change.
Après, c'est un peu un mix des 3 autres propositions (sachant que si je n'ai pas l'argent, il est évident que je ne peux changer; mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai).


----------



## mokuchley (23 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand le hardware lâche : ça, c'est évident


oui, bien sur, mais tu peux avoir envie d'un nouveau mac, avec ton ancien qui vit toujours
moi, j'avais mon Imac en parfait etat de fonctionner, c'est a dire performant pour la creation musical, et dans le même temps, je me demandais ce que valait un macbookpro.....bien sur, j'avais l'argent !


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (23 Février 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire cela ? pourquoi 2010 ?
> 
> je me demande si , pour le peuple, l'importance de la duree de vie est aussi importante qu'hier ....en tout cas pour le monde du commerce c'est une evidence...moins ça dure, plus on vend
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas comme tu dis ... pour le "peuple", il n'y a pas de grande différence, la preuve en est que souvent les machines (et les OS) les plus performants ne sont pas les choix du peuple.
Et pourtant on pourrait dire qu'avec la "démocratisation" de l'information, les gens sont plus au courant mais en fait non (pour moi c'est de la démagogie car l'information était déjà là avant, bref autre débat).

Sinon, je change de machine quand ça ne va plus. Pour être précis, j'achète une machine pour sa durabilité ... que ce soit pour de l'informatique, automobile et caetera. Je suis donc très "conservateur" dans mes choix (par exemple, j'ai une Golf 7).

Enfin bref, pour ta dernière question, je ne peux pas te dire pour moi vers 2010 marque une sorte de "mode" des Mac en corrélation avec une chute de sa valeur intrinsèque.
Pour exemple : le MacPro qu'ils ont sorti pour on ne sait quelle raison, truc joli pour épater la galerie mais qui était loin de faire l'unaminité en terme d'ergonomie.


----------



## sifoto (1 Mars 2020)

Hop une de plus qui aura passé les 10 ans ! Récupération d'une vielle machine en panne au boulot avant qu'elle ne parte à la benne, un petit MBP 13 de 2009. Verdict, 3 fois rien, juste une nappe HDD HS 
Après un bon nettoyage, un petit gonflage mémoire à 8Go et le replacement du HDD par un petit SSD de 256Go, cette petite est en pleine forme et suffisamment véloce pour rendre de bons services encore quelques années.


----------



## Fouyon (15 Mars 2020)

Bonjour. 
Mon iMac 21,5 est un mid-2011 qui fonctionne à merveille. Depuis son achat je lui ai rajouté de la ram, et il y a 2 ans j’ai rajouté un SSD en plus du HDD d’origine grâce au module d’iFixit. 
Meme si j’aimerais tester les nouveautés de l’OS, temps que le Mac fonctionnera je ne le changerais pas vu mon utilisation


----------



## helwave (15 Mars 2020)

IMac21,5 late 2009
J’ai changé le DD par un SSD -16Go de RAM et un lecteur DVD externe car en interne HS.
Ca marche bien toujours. Mais plus de nouvel OS.


----------



## bailays55 (15 Mars 2020)

MacBookPro 17" pour moi qui va bientot souffler sa 10ème bougie et son dernier souffle.
Acheté dans le cadre de mes études, je l'ai utilisé par la suite de manière intensive comme ordinateur de bureau.

Aucune modification apporté de mon coté et il tiens encore 2h sur batterie.
Il a encaissé des chutes (deformations cadre), boissons renversées sur le clavier .. et ce n'est que depuis quelques jours que le HDD fait entendre des signes de fin de vie.

Par contre j'attend de voire ce que nous proposera Apple pour basculer sur un nouveau Macbook Pro


----------



## Boboss29 (15 Mars 2020)

J’ai acheté mon mac mini en janviers 2012, c’est depuis ma machines principale. Je lui ai mis un ssd. J’ai également un macbook pro de 2012 qui tourne tres bien encore. J'aimerai changer contre un nouveau mac mini prochainement.


----------



## james11100 (15 Mars 2020)

j’ai toujours mon vieux mid2013, j’y ai mis 16Go de RAM et 1To de SSD, il tourne comme un charme au quotidien, j’en suis très content (par contre je ne suis pas passé à Catalina, trop de contraintes logicielles )


----------



## Jzw672 (15 Mars 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon mac viens de s'éteindre.Il aurait eu 6 ans en juin 2020.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Mon IMac date janvier 2007, je dis bien 2007. Je n’ai jamais eu de problème. J’ai juste passer de 4go à 8 go de mémoire vive. C’est la seule intervention faite par moi-même. Je suis toujours sur mountain lion mais cela ne gêne en rien pour toute activité sauf qu’il est bien entendu plus lent. Voilà pour mon cas.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mars 2020)

iMac 20" début 2009
Passé à 8 Go.
Passé récemment sous El Capitan 10.11.6 après être des années sous Lion parce que j'en avais marre des changements de système.


----------



## jcfaggia (15 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir, 

J’ai utilisé une grosse quantité de Macs durant l’exploitation de mon entreprise  depuis 1989 jusqu’en 2005 date à laquelle ´
j’ai cessé mon activité professionnelle. J’y ai eu jusqu’à 3 machines en fonctionnement continu 10 h/j, depuis le premier, un Mac SE, jusqu’au G5 en passant par presque tous les modèles successifs, LC, LC II, performa,,  eMac, power mac, Centris 610, 3x iMac G3, puis iMac G5, j’en oublie sûrement.
 Il m’est donc difficile de donner une   «durée de vie » à chacune de ces machines. La seule certitude que j’ai est que durant cette période , je n’ai jamais subi de panne hardware sur mon parc. Je n’ai dû faire des remplacements que pour pouvoir utiliser les évolutions des logiciels pro que j’utilisais en compta et gestion. Et j’ai souvent eu des nouvelles des machines remplacées qui ont continué de fonctionner longtemps avec d’autres utilisateurs. 
Depuis je suis passé, pour ma passion vidéo, sur iMac 24 en 2008, qui a été le premier et le seul appareil à me faire une vraie panne, la tristement célèbre carte graphique, qui a eu la bonne idée de rendre l’âme juste 3 mois après la fin de mon Apple Care. 
j’en suis actuellement à un 27 de 2017 , après avoir tourné 7 ans sans malheur sur un 27 de 2011. ( qui doit toujours marcher)
Et j’ajoute, pour le plaisir, que j’utilise toujours un Macbook de 2006 sous Snow Leopard qui me rend encore pas mal de services. La batterie n’est pas d’origine, certes, mais tout le reste l’est. 
et j’ai toujours mon premier imac G3 transparent y compris souris ronde et fils. Et qui marche encore de même qu’un centris 610 que j’avais oublié. 
tout ça pour dire que pour les Mac de bureau, la fiabilité est souvent au rendez-vous. 
je pense que ces machines sont techniquement capables de durer au moins 10 ans. Ce qui incite Apple à concevoir des applis qui rendent les machines logiciellement obsolètes bien plus tôt pour nous faire dépenser quelques euros.

Pardon d’avoir été un peu long, mais 30 ans de Mac, ça prend  du temps!!!


----------



## Pierre Stemmelin (15 Mars 2020)

J'ai quatre Mac (pour la famille). Je viens d'acquérir un nouveau MacBook Air. J'ai aussi un MacBook pro de mi 2012 acheter en 2014, un iMac de 2009 et je viens de remettre en route, en installant El Capitan, un MacBook de 2007.


----------



## sifoto (15 Mars 2020)

Et bien finalement elles sont plutôt costaudes ces machines


----------



## Ced' (16 Mars 2020)

Ici trois mac en fonctionnement... trop pour mes besoins mais ça s'est trouvé comme ça. Mon iMac 24 de 2008 était ma machine principale jusqu'à 2016. Carte graphique HS et écran un peu jauni d'où achat d'occase en 2016 d'un Mac Pro 4.1 (modèle 2010) pour en faire la machine de tous les jours. Là-dessus, miracle, le décapeur thermique (trois tentatives quand même) et la pâte neuve ont ressuscité mon iMac qui tourne encore et fête ses douze ans comme ordi d'appoint, stockage et multimédia. Le Mac Pro est toujours ma machine principale, sous Mojave et une belle réactivité avec son ssd.

A côté, le portable que j'utilise à l'instant est un MacBook Air de 2014 qui va gentiment sur ses 6 ans. A peine 500 cycles de batterie.

Hormis l'iMac en préretraite, le tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (16 Mars 2020)

Perso je suis toujours avec mon bon vieux MacBook Pro 13" mi 2012, et je suis toujours pas prêt de le changer puisqu'il répond encore à tout mes besoin, n'est pas lent avec un SSD et est toujours supporté sous la dernière version de macOS !
Après c'est vrai que je ne fait pas énormément sur mon MacBook, je m'en sert principalement pour de la bureautique (office, navigation web) et pour faire de la MAO, mais c'est largement suffisant ayant mon Hackintosh de côté pour tout ce qui est plus lourd, style du montage photo ou vidéo.


----------



## Limezy (16 Mars 2020)

Notre ordinateur principal est toujours un Mac Pro 1.1 de 2006, qui fait tourner à merveille un écran 4K. Alors oui, les processeurs ont été changés, le stockage passé en SSD, la RAM augmentée, la carte graphique (une GTX680 d'occasion) est beaucoup plus puissante que celle d'origine, mais je pense qu'il est légitime de considérer que cette machine s'apprête à fêter ses 14 ans de bons et loyaux services. Simplement increvable. Le plus incroyable c'est que ce sont certainement des limitations logicielles qui nous feront changer, et non pas de la casse matérielle. Le blocage sous El Capitan commence à devenir un peu gênant, mais pas encore assez !


----------



## Faabb (16 Mars 2020)

Mon MacBook Pro 2011 date de décembre 2011. Apres un petit coup de baguette magique en 2016 pour lui mettre un SSD et 16Go de ram, et avec sa batterie qui bien que proche de 500 cycles tient encore quasi 4h sur Netflix sans fil à la patte, j’en suis plus que content !
Je suis aujourd’hui bloqué sur High Sierra (pas de Métal 2 pour ma carte graphique). 
A noter que cette génération a un défaut de série et que leur carte graphique ATI finit irrémédiablement pas cesser de fonctionner. (Apple m’a changé la carte mère 5 ans et 3 mois après l’achat). 

Seule solution: supprimer a la main le driver ATI pour ne laisser le MBP fonctionner que sur l’intel intégrée. 
j’espère le garder encore 2/3 ans ou plus s’il tient. Vraiment une excellente machine, que j’avais prise toute option à l’époque (i7 quad, écran 1650x1200)


----------



## Firefuret (16 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J’amène modestement mon petit témoignage à ce fil très intéressant 

Pour ma part, j’ai un MBP 2012 non retina en machine principale qui va avoir donc 8 ans cette année !

Ayant beaucoup voyagé ces dernières années, je l’ai emmené partout avec moi et pas forcément ménagé et il tourne aujourd’hui comme au premier jour sur Catalina.

J’en suis donc parfaitement satisfait. J’ai quand même fait pas mal d’entretien dessus pour le garder au goût du jour :


dépoussiérage régulier au compresseur à air ;
upgrade technique (passage à 8 go de ram et SSD;
changement des patins noirs en gomme à plusieurs reprises
changement de la batterie 2 fois

J’ai tout fait moi-même 

Aujourd’hui le manque d’écran retina est vraiment le gros point négatif qui rappelle son âge avancé.

J’essaye de le pousser encore 1 ou 2 ans histoire de voir les nouveautés mais je suis déjà nostalgique de cette époque où tout était facilement démontable...


----------



## JeanMouette (16 Mars 2020)

Mac Book Pro début 2011 et qui fonctionne toujours très bien.
Bien entendu j'ai du changer des pièces (disque dur SSD, batterie récemment et passer à 16 Go de RAM), mais rien que je ne pouvais faire seul.
Bien entendu il a connu quelques problèmes mais rien qui ne nécessite de penser changer.
J'espère bien qu'il tienne ses 10 ans !


----------



## alucardex (16 Mars 2020)

J'ai un iMac 24" encore en Core2Duo qui tourne sous Yosemite avec iCloud drive, etc. tout va bien pour lui malgré qu'il ne sois plus un foudre de guerre. Je ne me rappelle plus quand je l'ai acheté .. 2007 ou 2008 je crois. 
Honnêtement, je suis étonné qu'il tourne encore et que je puisse encore le synchroniser avec le reste ... Je ne m'amuserai pas à mettre plus à jour, parce qu'il ne le supportera pas.

Sinon, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" early 2012 que j'ai du faire réparer l'année dernière (batterie). i7 16Go de RAM, SSD, sur Mojave, c'est une tuerie, vu tout ce qu'on entend sur tous les nouveaux MacBook .. Hum pour l'instant je me méfie de changer (même si il ne durera peut-être pas tout une vie). Je le ferai tenir les 10 ans, sans difficulté je pense.

Avant j'ai eu un MabookPro 13", que j'ai acheté en 2010. Je l'ai revendu lorsque j'ai eu le MacBook Pro 15". Je crois que le 13 est tombé en rade l'année dernière.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2020)

[Tim Cook qui lit ce fil…] eeeeek, durée de vie de 8-10 ans des Mac , mais ça va pas du tout 

[Tim Cook, idée de génie] : et si je me mettais à faire du tout_soudé, comme ça j'empêche tous ces mauvais consommateurs de bidouiller leur machine… Ah quel génie je suis


----------



## Dad(oo) (16 Mars 2020)

avec quelques soucis ...sur les prises USB !


----------



## Zenon (16 Mars 2020)

11 ans pour mon mac pro 2009, juste changé la carte vidéo, tourne sous mojave, aucun problème. Ce sont mes apple display 24" qui commencent à flancher notamment un qui ne s'allume plus au démarrage. Il faut que je joue de la prise courant pour qu'il s'allume. Du coup je ne pense toujours pas changer. 
En revanche mon mbpro 2009 a rendu l'âme ce mois-ci, en l'ouvrant la batterie était toute gonflée, du coup il part au recyclage. En même temps je ne m'en servais jamais.


----------



## Pierre H (16 Mars 2020)

Zenon a dit:


> 11 ans pour mon mac pro 2009, juste changé la carte vidéo, tourne sous mojave, aucun problème.


Idem que Zenon. En fait quand les machines sont modulables et démontables, elles durent. Mon MacPro est de 2009, et entre la carte graphique moderne, des disque SSD et des processeurs plus récents, il n'a pas à rougir face à des machines actuelles. Mais bon, c'était une machine plutôt exceptionnelle dont les utilisateurs prennent soin - voire plus quand on voit le niveau atteints par les modifs avec jusqu'à arriver à lui ajouter du Thunderbolt 3...


----------



## mchillier (16 Mars 2020)

J'ai un iMac 27 datant de fin 2013. Il fonctionne presque tous les jours sauf quand je suis en vacances.
J'ai changé dernièrement le disque dur car la table de partitions avait un défaut irréparable. Même après formatage j'avais encore le défaut.
J'ai mis un ssd sandisk 1 To et j'ai une nouvelle machine. Je suis toujours sur High Sierra et je ne pense pas changer prochainement.
J'ai quand même des machines virtuelles Mojave et Catalina.
J'espère que mon iMac va continuer de fonctionner encore de longues années.


----------



## MagicLudovic (16 Mars 2020)

Mon 1er iMac s'il n'avait pas pris la foudre, aurai tenu plus de 10ans ... 
Le suivant à 5 ans à ce jour ... J'en espère au moins 10 ans de vie vu mon usage peux intensif ...


----------



## pnazey (16 Mars 2020)

C'est variable... Les machines de bureau ont bien tenu, les portables récents moins.

Mon *SE30* acheté en 1989 marchait encore en 2003 (pas testé depuis, il est rangé...)
Un *7600* a bien duré 8 ans
J'ai récupéré un i*Mac G3* (1999?) de chez mes parents qui n'est pas en panne 
Les portables n'ont pas dépassé 6 ans (moyenne 4-5 ans je pense, c'est la partie graphique/écran qui lâche, batterie généralement changée 1x quand c'était possible... sauf la *palourde* de ma femme,  elle a du tenir presque 10 ans, mais plus d'autonomie à la fin)
Mon *macPro camion* version 1.1 a tenu de 2006 à 2019 et marche encore (un peu bidouillé et upgradé) (remplacé par un mini car plus de mise à jour possible et j'en avais besoin...)


----------



## strctrl (16 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,
je travail toujours avec mon vieux MacPro de 2008. Je l'ai gonflé avec un SSD de 256go et 32go de RAM, il a une NVIDIA Quadro 4000, 3to de disque interne et ça roule du feu de Dieu pour ce que j'en fais (graphisme 2D et retouche photo, mise en page et web...).
Pour le reste, un Mac mini de 2009 et une Time Capsule 2to comme "serveur" et sauvegarde.
En fait, à part macOs que je bidouille pour être au plus compatible possible avec l'écosystème; le hardware est quasi increvable !!!

Ciao.


----------



## strctrl (16 Mars 2020)

J'ai oublié mes deux G5 dont un 2,0ghz et un Quad (Dual 2,5ghz) qui sont dans leurs cartons d'origine à la cave et qui tournaient encore lors de leurs mise à la retraite !!!


----------



## Salvatore Gangarossa (16 Mars 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Mon Mac Pro de 2009, utilisé tous les jours ou presque, fonctionne encore parfaitement. Gonflé avec un SSD et 16 Go de RAM, il est encore bien véloce.
> 
> D'accord avec toi. Le mien date d'avril 2009,  j'ai mis à jour le firmware en 5.1, j'ai placé 64 Gb de mémoire, j'ai changé les deux processeurs pour deux 6 core à 3,45 GHz. Mais maintenant il commence à ramer (je fais de la musique électronique et guitare électrique + de la 3D. Je crois que je vais monter un hackintosh avec un Ryzen 32 cores et 256 Gb de mémoire. Mais j'attend la fin d'année, car le nouveau Mac Pro 2019 est trop cher, en faisan la comparaison (maternelle) pour une configuration 2 fois plus puissante qu'un Mac Pro 2019, 28 cores j'ai fais le calcul le PC/Mac me couterais +ou- 7000 € à la place de + de 30.000 €. Bonne journée.


----------



## Salskav (16 Mars 2020)

Un IMac 24" late 2007, toujours actif et fonctionnel pour bureautique, Web, un peu de création (WordPress, photoshop) et surtout usage multimédia (Netflix, Spotify...)
DD changé en 2013 par un caviar black 500Go, puis en 2019 par un SSD Samsung Evo 850 (500Go). Passage de Ram à 4 Go en 2019 aussi. Aucun autre changement, tourne sous El Capitan, sans soucis. Souris HS changée en cours de route (année ?) et clavier HS depuis 6 mois, remplacé par un reconditionné. 

Un Mac Pro de 2008, acheté en 2014. Décédé il y a 6 mois. J'y avais changé la CG, augmenté la Ram à 32Go, remplacé le disque système par un SSD. C'est cette dernière manip qu'il n'a pas eu l'air d'aimer, car il a montré plusieurs signes d'instabilité avant de claquer (démarrage = écran blanc, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, même en changeant de boot disk).
Il me servait à tout, y compris montage vidéo HD pro (Avid, Adobe...) et codage Web via Mamp et accessoires. 

Un IMac 27" 2019, le petit dernier, reçu il y a 2 semaines... Je l' ai pris à 8Go de Ram en commandant en même temps 4 barrettes de 16 chez MacWay (environ 300€). Sacrée économie pour le passer à 64Go ^^ Affaire à suivre... Au cas où, je conserve précieusement la Ram d'origine. 
Le temps de m'équiper des DD externes adéquats et il me servira de remplaçant idéal pour le MacPro 

Par le passé, j'avais acheté un MacBook à ma copine en 2007, qui lui a tenu... Je dirais 5-6 ans, avec plusieurs réparations (clavier, alim) faites en APR. Je suis moins convaincu, de toute façon, par les portables (Apple ou pas, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2020)

En ce qui me concerne, je distinguerais deux cas :

1) les Mac opérationnels : mon MBP et mon MBA sont tous deux des modèles  2015, de février 2016 pour le MBP et d'octobre 2016 pour le MBA, donc respectivement 4 ans et 3 ans et demi, mais je suis loin d'en avoir fini avec eux. Mon Mac mini, lui est de juin 2010. Mon MBP "late 2007", fabriqué en février 2008, lui est toujours opérationnel chez ma fille adoptive au Cameroun (depuis l'été dernier, où je l'ai remplacé par le Mac mini, car j'ai toujours besoin d'une machine sous Snow Leopard), quant au PowerMac G4 "fw800" que j'ai donné en 2016 ou 2017, à un membre de ce forum, il datait de 2003, et est à ma connaissance toujours en service. Mon frère utilise aussi toujours le Mac mini "2007" de 2008 que je lui ai donné, ainsi que le PM G4 "digital audio" de 2001 que je lui avait donné précédemment, et qui lui sert maintenant de "serveur" grâce à ses trois disques en RAID 1 logiciel.

2) Les Mac de "collection" : là, c'est différent, ils ne servent plus quotidiennement, ce qui ne les empêche pas de toujours fonctionner. Chez moi, le plus ancien est un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992, qui démarre toujours au quart de tour, et fonctionne toujours parfaitement malgré ses 28 ans. J'en ai cinq autres des années 90 et cinq de la période 2000 - 2003.

Donc, oui, dans l'ensemble, les Mac ont une durée de vie assez conséquente, et même si on peut trouver des exceptions dans le monde "PC" (j'en ai encore un, à classer dans la catégorie "collection", un Pentium 1 mmx/300 qui doit dater de la toute fin des années 90, vu qu'il était fourni avec Windows "Millenium" à l'origine, depuis passé sous "2000 Pro"), je ne pense pas qu'en moyenne, ils puissent se mesurer aux Mac sur le plan longévité (d'ailleurs, un de mes amis, lassé de voir son PC de 2010 ramer à mort, vient de le remplacer par un iMac 20 pouces de … 2007 qui lui donne toute satisfaction).


----------



## hendack (16 Mars 2020)

Hello

Alors ça dépend des machines et parfois des circonstances. J’ai revendu un Macbook Air de presque 4 ans alors qu’il marchait bien. Mais j’utilise toujours mon Macbook Pro mid-2009 régulièrement. Upgrade RAM + SSD + Catalina (via l’outil de Dosdude1) et ça fonctionne sans souci. En 11 ans j’ai changé une fois la batterie : actuellement elle approche des 1100 cycles de charge pour une santé de fer à 93 %. Et je compte bien le faire durer encore, malgré un poids d’un autre âge


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2020)

Je n'ai pas pu répondre au sondage car mon iMac a 4 ans et demi, il est comme neuf. Il s'agit d'un iMac 27" 5K Retina late 2016.
_Faudrait quand même compléter le sondage avec une option "de 4 à 5 ans", sinon le résultat est faussé. Un peu comme certaines statistiques actuelles, mais je m'égare..._

Mon précédent iMac a vécu sous mon toit pendant presque 10 ans: c'était un 24" Core2Duo Extreme de late 2007. Je l'ai remplacé en 2016. Il coule des jours heureux chez une connaissance qui me l'a racheté pour ses enfants. J'avais installé le maximum de mémoire et un DD neuf au fil des ans.

Généralement, je change de Mac tous les 8 à 10 ans selon mon besoin. L'appareil précédent est soit donné à un proche, soit revendu. Je n'ai jamais eu à jeter / recycler un vieil appareil, heureusement.


----------



## dapi (16 Mars 2020)

Mon iMac G4 2002 est toujours vaillant, je l'utilise pour les tâches administratives en écoutant de la musique partagé par mon MacBook Pro. 
Ce dernier, qui est ma machine principale, un 13" Mid 2010, me donne encore satisfaction, la batterie tient encore un peu plus de 2 heures.


----------



## Mr G (16 Mars 2020)

Mon premier Mac est toujours à la maison et est au service de ma fille : iMac 2008 toujours en vie et fonctionne pour web, bureautique et Spotify. Boosté il y a 4 ans par un SSD.
Mon second Mac, je l'ai revendu il y a un an pour quelques centaines d'euros : Macbook Pro 2011 13" qui avait pris dans la gueule. Toujours en vie apres un boost de ram et SSD. 
Mon troisième Mac tourne toute la journée sous la TV : Mac Mini 2011 aussi boosté avec un SSD. 
Mon quatrieme Mac est un MacBook Pro 2018 qui vient remplacer mon ancien MacBook Pro de 2011. 
En résumé, 
iMac de 2008 toujours en service : 12 ans
Mac mini toujours en service : 8 ans
MacBook Pro 2018 : un an


----------



## danielrr (16 Mars 2020)

2 macbookpro 13" dualcore 2012 Os Sierra
1 macbookpro 13" dualcore 2011 Os Sierra
1 iMac 27" 2010  Os Sierra
1 mac pro 2,66ghz 2009 Os ElCapitan
1 macpro 2,8 ghz 2008 Os maverickx pour utiliser un viel Archicad


----------



## Phil4170 (16 Mars 2020)

Je pense que, en moyenne, les macs du bureau restent en fonction 6 ou 7 ans. Il y a des exceptions: je viens de changer mon Mac pro early 2008, c'était mon poste de travail permanent et à part le fait que je ne faisais plus évoluer l'OS (coincé en High Sierra), je ne rencontrais pas de problème particulier. Ca restait lent au démarrage mais fluide à l'utilsation. Par contre, les calculs lourds (rendus graphiques 3D) étaient faits sur un autre poste. Ce qui m'a permis de la maintenir si longtemps, c'est le fait que tout pouvait être changé: disque dur, carte graphique, RAM, j'ai remplacé au fur à mesure ce qui pouvait l'être. Donc ce mac pro a tourné 11 ans, et aujourd'hui, c'est mon serveur. Ces engins sont increvables.


----------



## olivM (16 Mars 2020)

tout dépend de l'utilisation, 
depuis 15 ans pour le boulot j'ai un iMac et un macBook 
je les changes à peu prêt tous les 3-4 ans, parce que je suis un peu exigeant sur les perfs ( et que ça fait plaisir d'avoir une nouvelle machine  )
mais chaque fois l'appareil remplacé est réutilisé par qq'un d'autre pour une utilisation moins poussée
ma femme utilise le macbook air 11' Late 2010 pour du web/mail/bureautique ( et la batterie est encore suffisante pour 2h de mp4 dans le train )


----------



## El-lolo (16 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Le mien, un Mac mini de 2012 fonctionne toujours. Mon vieux Macbook blanc de 2009 aussi. Par contre, il est devenu poussif et la batterie de tiens plus.


----------



## Jippy01 (16 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, je bosse sur un iMac 27" de 2009 qui tourne à merveille tous les jours, surtout depuis que j'ai remplacé le disque dur par un SSD. J'ai aussi un MacBook Air de 2011.


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2020)

8 ans mes 3 bons MacBook Pro mid 2012, dernières machines upgradables (plus un mini 2012). Quand Apple arrêtera de faire du matos soudé pour bobos, je pourrais repasser à la caisse ...


----------



## Juglon (16 Mars 2020)

13 ans pour mon MacBook Pro 15 et 9 ans pour le 17 pouces que je viens de faire rebiller (c'est reparti pour un tour!). Invertir dans un Mac de cette époque et à cette époque vaut (valait) vraiment le coup. 
Si ça serait maintenant, je ne pense pas que j'investirais dans du matos Apple. Comme disent mes VDD: machines plus upgradables et difficilement réparables. Donc CQFD.


----------



## Juglon (16 Mars 2020)

bailays55 a dit:


> MacBookPro 17" pour moi qui va bientot souffler sa 10ème bougie et son dernier souffle.
> Acheté dans le cadre de mes études, je l'ai utilisé par la suite de manière intensive comme ordinateur de bureau.
> 
> Aucune modification apporté de mon coté et il tiens encore 2h sur batterie.
> Il a encaissé des chutes (deformations cadre), boissons renversées sur le clavier .. et ce n'est que depuis quelques jours que le HDD fait entendre des signes de fin de vie.



Un SSD pour remplacer ton HDD et ton 17 pouces retrouvera toute sa jeunesse crois moi. C'est des ordis increvables, ça serait dommage de t'en passer (sans parler du nombre de ports qui rend jaloux n'importe quel autre MacBook ancien comme nouveau).


----------



## Centaurdedé (16 Mars 2020)

Salut à Tous ,

Mon Mac mini date de 2014 , mais il tourne à merveille .
(Son prédécesseur était un modèle 2008)
J'attendrais de nouveaux processeurs pour en changer .
(Voir acheter un iMac 27" ...)

Tchao A+ Dedé


----------



## Krocell (17 Mars 2020)

Hello. Pour ma part je suis sur un iMac 27 pouces mi-2011 core i5 qui fonctionne toujours comme un coucou. Pas de raisons de le changer pour le moment. J’ai dû faire changer la carte graphique à cause de son défaut de série.
Sinon je l’ai modifié, j’ai changé le HDD par un SSD et ait boosté la ram. Il va durer encore quelques temps. Il me sert à faire du post-traitement photo.


----------



## mossn (17 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai un iMac 24" mid 2007 2,4Ghz (13 ans). Acheté par mon patron, je l'ai récupéré et boosté à 6Go de ram et un disque dur hybride de 1To.
Avec, je fais du développement web depuis le début. Il tourne tout les jours, jamais eu de soucis.
Toujours en Yosemite, je viens de passer à El Capitan (Sierra ne le prend plus en charge) car l'application bancaire ne fonctionne plus.
Je ne compte pas acheter de nouveau de si tôt, mais plutôt le booster une dernière fois. J'aimerais changer le processeur pour un Intel Core 2 Duo 2,6Ghz T9500 (qui va me permettre d'installer High Sierra), changer la carte wifi pour une Broadcom BCM4321 et mettre un vrai SSD. Je ne le reconnaîtrai plus !!!

J'ai déjà boosté un macbook blanc unibody de 2009, maximum de ram et SSD ça change tout, on l'utilise toujours tout les jours. C'est la coque qui prend un coup de vieux sinon il tourne impeccablement bien. La batterie tient encore 2-3 heures.

D'ailleurs quelqu'un aurait un Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo T9500 2,6 GHz à vendre ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon MBP 2011 13" souffle sa 9ième bougie cette année, j'ai changé le disque dur HDD par un SSD 500 Go de WD et passé à 12Go de RAM . Il tourne super bien même en installant Catalina (non officiellement).
J'ai aussi un  Mac Pro 2010 qui souffle sa dixième bougie cette année, j'ai rajouté des disques durs HDD, rajouté un SSD SATA, changé le proc par 3,2Ghz Quad (recup') à la place d'un 2,8GHz Quad (d'origine), J'ai également remplacé la carte graphique d'origine par une RX 580 8Go, une carte USB 3 pour avoir des débits correct sur les disques dur externes...
Il est super puissant pour l'utilisation que j'en fait, tourne super bien sous Mojave (supporté officiellement) sous Catalina aussi (non supporté officiellement).
Les deux tournent super bien et vont me tenir encore (je pense) 3-4 ans pour le MBP 2011 et encore 5-6 ans pour le Mac Pro (qui dans le pire des cas finira sa vie comme serveur après avoir changé le proc).
Si ça en intéresse certains, il est possible (via une bidouille) de passer à Catalina pour des macs non supporté (2007 mini)sans bug ni problèmes (excepté certains modèles spécifiques) .


----------



## smow (18 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Hormis 3 iMac récents (2018), toutes mes machines ont un âge canonique…
iMac 20 pouces de début 2008 - 12 ans - aucune réparation
Mac mini serveur - 2010 - 10 ans - aucune réparation, fonctionnement 24h/24
iMac 17 pouces - 2006 - 14 ans - aucune réparation
3 iMac 27 pouces - 2009 - 11 ans - aucune réparation
iMac 24 pouces - 2008 - 12 ans - aucune réparation, mais c'est le plus poussif de tous. Il met un temps fou à démarrer, ensuite, il fonctionne (RIP pour traceurs Epson)
iMac 27 pouces - 2011 - aucune réparation.

En règle générale, sauf pour les machines perso, celles qui sont à la maison, je ne répare jamais.
Quand je veux changer une machine, je la donne, ou je la récupère.
Là, c'est vrai que sur un iMac 27 pouces de 2009 que j'avais récupéré j'ai du le désosser pour passer au four un composant d'affichage. Depuis cette réparation un peu étrange, il fonctionne parfaitement (4 ans déjà).


----------



## Fogi (22 Mars 2020)

Combien de temps ont-ils duré ou combien de temps ont-il servi ? Il y a une nuance.
J'ai eu un Mac+ et un IICX, remplacés 2 ans après par deux Mac II FX, tous fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui, un Power Mac 7600 (revendu).
Je suis ensuite passé au G3 desktop, utilisé 3 ans et revendu, puis au G4 puis au G5 que j'ai toujours et qui fonctionnent et enfin au Mac Pro. Mon MP 2009 est celui sur lequel j'écris ce texte. 10 ans, pas mal non ? Parallèlement un Macbook C2D 2007 qui a rendu l'âme au bout de 4 ans et ensuite un Macbook pro 2011 dont la CG a eu des problèmes, enfin MBP 2013 boosté et un MBA 2014 qui tournent bien. J'ai eu 3 Mac Mini, deux C2D, un i5 de 2016 encore en service ans la famille. 
Aujourd'hui à la retraite, je ne peux plus amortir le matos, je vais donc faire durer mon MP le plus possible


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2020)

Fogi a dit:


> Mon MP 2009 est celui sur lequel j'écris ce texte. 10 ans, pas mal non ?


Peut-être même 11 ? Ou bientôt ?


----------



## Sia28 (23 Mars 2020)

Pour ma part, mon macbook pro aura cette année 8 ans. Je l'ai achetée en 2012 et il n'a subit aucune réparation. J'ai aussi acheté l'Imac en 2012, aucune réparation et utilisation pour les deux PC quotidienne. Beaucoup de jeux et applis de gros volumes y figurent. Je suis très satisfaite des produits Apple.
D'ailleurs la batterie du MBP tient 5H. J'espère que ça va durer


----------



## Orphanis (26 Mars 2020)

> s.Etlà heureusement que j'ai attendu d'avoir les retours des macpro 2013



Je ne sais pas ce que tu as lu sur les Mac Pro 2013 mais de mon expérience, c’est très fiable comme machine.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2020)

Orphanis a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu as lu sur les Mac Pro 2013 mais de mon expérience, c’est très fiable comme machine.


Leurs cartes video n'ont quand même pas très bonne réputation !





						Mac Pro - avez-vous fait changer la carte vidéo d'un Mac Pro 2013 ?
					

Nous avons eu des échos de problèmes récurrents avec les cartes vidéos de la dernière génération de Mac Pro. Plantages, gels… obligeant à des remplacements de ces composants.  Il y a un long fil de discussion à ce sujet chez Apple et nous aimerions savoir si certains parmi vous ont dû aussi...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (27 Mars 2020)

Et puis niveau evolutivité c'est mort sur les Mac Pro 2013....


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Sia28 a dit:


> Pour ma part, mon macbook pro aura cette année 8 ans. Je l'ai achetée en 2012 et il n'a subit aucune réparation. J'ai aussi acheté l'Imac en 2012, aucune réparation et utilisation pour les deux PC quotidienne. Beaucoup de jeux et applis de gros volumes y figurent. Je suis très satisfaite des produits Apple.
> D'ailleurs la batterie du MBP tient 5H. J'espère que ça va durer


Idem pour mon MacBook Pro de fin 2013 
La batterie est comme neuve


----------



## bailays55 (28 Mars 2020)

Juglon a dit:


> Un SSD pour remplacer ton HDD et ton 17 pouces retrouvera toute sa jeunesse crois moi. C'est des ordis increvables, ça serait dommage de t'en passer (sans parler du nombre de ports qui rend jaloux n'importe quel autre MacBook ancien comme nouveau).



Le truc c'est qu'il faut egalement changer batterie et coque (plateau du dessous déformé et plus emboité) du coup pas sur de savoir le faire et si financierement cela reste interessant


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Tu peux mettre un SSD à la place du lecteur DVD


----------



## Checky 10 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'utilise toujours régulièrement mon Mac Mini Late 2009. Il y a 4 ans j'ai changé moi-même de disque dur pour passer de 320 GO à 1 TO et j'ai augmenté la mémoire pour passer à 8 GO. Il tourne très bien. Tout en lorgnant (avec réserve et prudence parce qu'il est cher dès qu'on monte en options) sur le nouveau Mac Mini 2020, j'envisage quand même d'installer un bon SSD sur mon vieux Mac Mini pour le faire tourner un peu plus vite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2020)

Ah, dans le même ordre d'idée, mon frère utilise toujours le "mid 2007" que je lui avait donné, ces machines étaient increvables. De mon côté, je suis plus dubitatif sur le "mid 2010" que j'ai acheté d'occasion pour faire tourner Snow Leopard, malgré son SSD, ses 8 Go de Ram et ses 2,4 Ghz, je le trouve, sur certaines applications,  plus lent que le MacBook Pro "late 2007" à 2,2 Ghz qu'il a remplacé (et qui continue de fonctionner chez ma fille adoptive à qui je l'ai donné).


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2020)

Je vous écris depuis un iMac Blanc de 2006. Il fonctionne toujours, même pour Netflix en non HD. Il faut juste s'adapter un peu, par exemple pour utiliser dropbox ce matin j'ai dû le faire via le site web car plus d'application native compatible avec Lion.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2020)

Hé oui Pascal 77, mon mbp mid 2008 est toujours en service chez ma mère ... 6 Go de RAM et SSD de 500 Go


----------



## yret (10 Mai 2020)

De mon côté, j'ai gardé un MBP 17" 9 ans, les mises à jour (notamment sécurité internet) n'étaient plus disponibles et le disque dur aurait dû être changé.
Sinon je possède un MBP 15,4" depuis 2013 ... les mises à jour devraient être encore disponibles jusqu'à fin 2020 je pense ...


----------



## El-lolo (10 Mai 2020)

J'ai toujours mon vieux MacBook blanc de 2009. J'ai juste ajouter de la ram et remplacer le hdd par un ssd.
Certes il est maintenant poussif, mais pour réponde aux mails et suivre des recettes de cuisines, ca le fait.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Mai 2020)

Avec un SSD et plus de RAM, pas de soucis pour cet usage


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2020)

Oui pas de soucis mais certains services web deviennent parfois trop exigeant. Mon épouse avait un macbook blanc unibody 2009, mais le site outlook.com est tellement bien fait qu'il fait mouliner le Core2Duo à fond et ça rame. Avec un MBP mid 2012 à la place, plus de soucis ...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Mai 2020)

D'un autre coté, avec une machine de 11ans, c'est un peu normal. Même les MBP 2012 commencent à se faire vieux.


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2020)

Ha ? Avec 16 Go et un bon SSD les 2012 sont pas du tout à la ramasse. Et j'ai 70000 photos dans iPhoto, ça passe toujours


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Mai 2020)

Oui, pour ça ça passe sans trop de soucis, dès que tu veux ouvrir des power point, Excel, Word (dernière version) dans tous les sens, faut oublier.
C'est le processeur qui est un peu faiblard à force.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2020)

Ça dépend quels 2012, le MBP 15" de ma fille, un quad-core i7 à 2,3 Ghz, est loin d'être à la ramasse, il n'y a pas de logiciel bureautique susceptible de le mettre en difficulté ! En 13 pouces, il faut au minimum un 2018 pour faire mieux que lui, même un 2017 est moins puissant.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Mai 2020)

Évidemment, si c'est un 15", pour ta comparaison, en mono cœur, un mbp 13" 2012 est meilleur, mais en multi, faut aller chercher sur les 13" 2018 ou plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2020)

Là, tu as du te tromper de millésime quelque part : sur les modèles 2012 en simple cœur, l'entrée de gamme 15 pouces est meilleure que le haut de gamme 13 pouces.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Mai 2020)

Le 13" en I7 2,9Ghz monte à 3,6Ghz, le 15" I7 2,3GHz monte à 3,3Ghz, techniquement, le 13" et ses 3,6Ghz est mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Le 13" en I7 2,9Ghz monte à 3,6Ghz, le 15" I7 2,3GHz monte à 3,3Ghz, techniquement, le 13" et ses 3,6Ghz est mieux.



Le problème c'est que fréquence et performance, c'est différent, le i7 du 13 n'est pas le i7 du 15 (3520M v/s 3615 QM), ce qui donne des benchs à peu près équivalents en single core (675 v/s 658 : 2,5% d'écart en faveur du 13) mais en multi-core, là, ça change (1468 v/s 2606 : 77% de mieux pour le 15). Les 6 Mo de cache L3 du 15 font mieux que les 4 Mo du 13, ce qui compense en grande partie l'incidence de la différence de fréquence en single core (sans compter que le bench que je cite ne tient pas compte de la vidéo, donc de l'incidence de la présence d'une GeForce GT 650M dans le 15, absente du 13), tandis qu'en multi-core, les 4 cœurs du 15 larguent les deux cœurs du 13.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (12 Mai 2020)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, en multi-cœur le 15" est bien mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Mai 2020)

Je n'ai pas cocher pour le sondage. C mon tout premier iMac. Je RE vis.
Il date d'octobre 2017. Version tout en 1.
Utilisation 10 à 15h /jour pour de la bureautique (Office, Mails) et du surf (Facebook, MacGé et Amazon)
Nettoie à la va vite et, d'une seule main l'écran 1f/semaine. Quand au clavier 1f/mois voir + (quand je bave ou Atchoum dessus). 
Tout est encastré dans écran, je n'oserai jamais le bouger.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (13 Mai 2020)

Les IMAC restent des produits d'excellente qualité.


----------



## loloRS2 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour.

Notre ancêtre est un iMac alu 24 de 2007. Ram passée à 4Go. C'est tout. Sous El Capitan, marche parfaitement pour surf et tout venant.
Puis Macbook air de 2012, El Capitan aussi. Marche très bien mais moins souvent. L'écran fait mal aux yeux...
Puis Macbook Pro 15 full option late 2013 (16Go de Ram, SSD 1To, quad +, carte graphique +) sous catalina. Marche comme neuf !!!
Ces mac sont quand même économisés par la présence de deux iPad pro, un 9,7 full (cell, 256Go) late 2016 et un pro 12,9 2020 full 1To, cell.

En touchant du bois, je ne peux que témoigner de longues années sans aucun souci avec apple.
Je m'efforce de prendre la plus grosse version disponible ce qui prolonge énormément l'usage satisfaisant de la machine et nous sommes soigneux. Je fais pareil avec les iPad et iPhone.
Le seul qui a merdé et a été changé par apple a été un 4S 64Go eu le jour de sa sortie.

J'attends le nouveau MBP en 14 que je prendrai en full pour essayer de continuer sur cette bonne expérience (content de mon 15 mais ne rentre pas dans mon cartable avec sa housse. Chiant)

Laurent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai la suite office, tout marche très bien, je vois pas ou est le problème.


Je rejoins @IRONHIDE49. Encore faut-il être patient en laissant du temps au temps.
J'ai étais longtemps sur PC, marre d'en changer tous les 2ans, 990e de PC Portable + 100e d'Anti Virus tous les 2ans, un dos et la nuque en compote, une vision à la baisse.

Révélation fin 2017 sur iMac 1200e.
Une nette et meilleure vision ainsi qu'une posture d'un dos plus droit et, fini anti virus. Des fonctions d'accessibilité qui rende son utilisation "easier", bien se rencarder pour ne pas cliquer n'importe où. Simple d'utilisation : l'Aventure Apple !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (27 Mai 2020)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Apple c'est quand même mieux que les PC Windows qui tiennent 2-3ans alors que le mac tient 6-7ans pour le même prix


----------



## mokuchley (27 Mai 2020)

prouvez le !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> prouvez le !


Tu parle pour qui ? Apple vs PC


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2020)

Bon les gens, le fil c'est quel est la durée de vie de mon mac, pas est-ce que le mac est mieux que le PC ou le PC moins cher que le mac.
Ras la caisse de ces disputes stériles et hors sujet. Si vous croyez que le mac est mieux que le PC achetez un mac, si vous pensez l'inverse achetez un PC, mais lâchez nous les baskets avec vos débats inutiles  .


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2020)

On va arrêter pour le débat PC/Mac effectivement, j'ai déjà supprimé quelques messages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> lâchez nous les baskets …  .



Tiens ? Venant de toi, j'aurais plutôt attendu "barrez vous de mon herbe" !


----------



## mokuchley (27 Mai 2020)

je viens de revoir les pourcentage sur le sondage.Et c'est impressionnant que,bien plus que la moyenne est un ordinateur apple qui vit plus de cinq ans.

je viens de relire mon préambule, et je ne me rappelle pas du tout avoir poser la question ; est ce qu'un mac dure plus qu'un pc; et en faite personne n'a suivit cette question

il y avait, aussi, une autre question sur les réparations.Hier on pouvait changer son disque dur et sa ram , et peut-être certain ont répondu au sondage, en ommettant de dire qu'il avait changer un DDE par un SSD.

Autre question, l'asssurance ; prenez vous l'apple care a l'achat d'un mac. Moi , oui ; parce que j'ai toujours sur tout mes macs changés un composant avant les trois ans.
Mais pour celui qui navigue avec tout ces ordinateurs au delà des 7 ans, je comprends qu'il ne prenne pas l'apple care.


----------



## chafpa (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai 3 iMacs :

iMac 24" de 2009, donné à ma petite fille, juste ajouté de la ram pour avoir 16 Go
iMac 27" late 2013, FD 1 To, Core i5 3,2 GHz, juste ajouté de la ram pour avoir 16 Go, le mien
iMac 27" Retina 5K 2019, FD 1To,  Core i5 6 coeurs 3 GHz, Ram 8Go, cadeau pour l'anniversaire de Madame l'année dernière
Jamais eu le moindre souci sans aucun d'entre eux, pas plus que sur mon petit MBA de 2015 !
Et le tout, sans Apple Care....


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> je viens de relire mon préambule, et je ne me rappelle pas du tout avoir poser la question ; est ce qu'un mac dure plus qu'un pc; et en faite personne n'a suivit cette question


peut être parce qu'on n'a pas de PC 




mokuchley a dit:


> Autre question, l'asssurance ; prenez vous l'apple care a l'achat d'un mac. Moi , oui ; parce que j'ai toujours sur tout mes macs changés un composant avant les trois ans.
> Mais pour celui qui navigue avec tout ces ordinateurs au delà des 7 ans, je comprends qu'il ne prenne pas l'apple care.


Mais au moment de prendre l'AC (donc moins d'un an après l'achat), on ne peut pas savoir que l'on gardera notre machine plus de 7 ans.
Je pense que le fait de ne pas prendre l'AC est plutôt dû au fait qu'on mutualise les risques (n pas prendre d'assurance complémentaire sur tous les appareils -> avec l'économie faite, je peux changer 1 appareil sans problème).


----------



## Anthony (28 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais au moment de prendre l'AC (donc moins d'un an après l'achat), on ne peut pas savoir que l'on gardera notre machine plus de 7 ans.



Et six ou sept ans, c'est une _moyenne._ J'utilise encore régulièrement un MacBook Air qui va fêter ses dix ans (bon, certes maintenant sous Fedora, mais il m'a fait quelques années chez MacG), mais j'ai été capable de mettre des machines en vrac en 18 mois. Et certains collègues en sont à la deuxième réparation de leur MacBook Pro…


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Juin 2020)

Moi je change un Macbook Pro de 13" un fois de tous les 30 mois environ en général. Dès le garantie serait terminé et je le mets le vente et puis racheter un neuf avec le prix que je vends en plus mon petit poche. ça me fait plaisir de voir évoluer. 


Je rêve que Apple ajoute un "vrai" graphique comme Radeon Vega sur les Macbook Pro 13, c'est plus intéressant qu'un graphique Intel GMA bof. AMD a laisse un image d'un Macbook Pro dans la page de Vega alors il y aura peut-être un petit surpris du changement d'un graphique pour la prochaine MBP 2021. humm


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2020)

Mon ancien MacBook Pro 17" de Octobre 2006 fonctionne toujours sous 10.6 avec un SSD + HDD et sans batterie (gonflée depuis longtemps, alors il ne reste que le boîtier pour fermer la trappe proprement).
Ca fonctionne bien, malgré un logiciel qui commence à être bien périmé pour aller sur internet. 

Mais vu le prix des nouvelles machines, et des soucis récents (claviers), je ne sais pas par quoi elle pourrait être remplacée.


----------



## patdepar (21 Juin 2020)

J'ai eu un Classic ( j'ai oublié le modèle, un SE je pense) qui a marché longtemps, puis un G3 minitour increvable qui a bien duré 7/8 ans (peut-être marche-t-il encore d'ailleurs). Puis j'ai acheté un iMac blanc plastique en 2009 (je crois) : il a tenu une semaine avant de s'éteindre et de ne jamais se rallumer. Remplacement par Apple. Le nouveau (même modèle) m'a fait des misères sans interruption (carte graphique, carte mère). Pour moi, cette série a été un vrai fiasco. Après plusieurs réparations où même les mecs de la boutique pourtant spécialisés n'y comprenaient plus rien, j'ai switché pour un Mac Pro début 2008 3,1 qui fonctionne très bien, surtout depuis que j'ai changé la carte graphique. En même temps, j'ai acheté un MBP mi 2010 qui marche bien aussi, même s'il est un peu lent (mais j'ai un HD et que 4 Mo de RAM). J'ai décidé depuis ces deux achats de ne plus acheter de Mac monoblocs neufs, d'autant que le MP et le MBP peuvent être améliorés et réparés assez facilement. le seul truc négatif c'est qu'ils sont bloqués sur certains OS (El Capitan) et je loupe les améliorations des nouveaux OS et des logiciels. Par exemple Safari 10.1.2 sous Yosemite ouvre de moins en moins de pages Web (y compris Twitter !). J'ai dû mettre Firefox en navigateur par défaut.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (21 Juin 2020)

Tu peux via un petit patch simple mettre CATALINA sur tes deux macs si tu veux.


----------



## Boboss29 (22 Juin 2020)

Mon mac mini (2011) me sert tous les jours. Bloqué sur High Sierra, il fait encore parfaitement le Job... Photoshop, Lightroom, Suite Office, Reason, montage video, je ne me sens pas du tout coincé. SSD et 8 Go de ram dans le bide. Par contre, niveau export en vidéo, il commence effectivement à se faire lent, mais c'est pas non plus la cata.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Juin 2020)

Passe le sur 16Go, en montage vidéo c'est mieux


----------



## chlin (22 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac de 2013 qui fonctionne parfaitement et...un eMac de 2003 avec lequel je ne vais plus sur internet, mais je pourrais. Je le garde parce que j'ai encore de vieux dossiers sur système Classic et pour faire tourner l'un ou l'autre CD-Rom conçus pour Classic aussi.


----------



## mokuchley (22 Juillet 2020)

un emac de 2003 ! vous avez le ponpon !


----------



## chlin (11 Août 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> un emac de 2003 ! vous avez le ponpon !


Même pas, j'ai un ami qui possède un Apple II en parfait état de marche!


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Août 2020)

Il marche mais tu va pas faire grand chose avec.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (11 Août 2020)

Imac mi-2011, 21,5 pouces acheté en janvier 2012. J'ai du faire changer la carte graphique en 2018 et depuis il est "bloqué" sur El Capitan. A part ça, hormis quelques plantages aléatoires, il fonctionne toujours super bien, même si je m'en sers essentiellement pour internet et un peu d'édition audio. J'aimerais qu'il tienne jusqu'à ses 10 ans.


----------



## shina (11 Août 2020)

J’ai un un macbook pro de 2012 (un peu à la rame à cause de catalina mais bientot ça sera arrangé  ) et un macbook pro de 2008 qui marche nickel (la personne à qui je l’ai acheté a mis un ssd)  

au niveau durée de vie je n’ai rien à redire, je suis surprise dans le bon sens


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (11 Août 2020)

Et avec mon association d'audiovisuel, on a eu deux mac : un mac-mini 2005 (premier modèle) qui tournait sous Tiger (et processeur Power PC...) qui a tenu jusqu'en 2011-2012. C'est pas mal vu comme on lui a fait cracher ses poumons. Et on a eu aussi un hackintosh (ça compte pour du beurre ? ) qui a servi de 2011 à 2018. L'alimentation avait grillé et comme il était "bloqué" sous Snow Leopard, on a décidé de ne pas faire réparer. Depuis on utilise plus de mac : investissement trop cher et/ou trop complexe pour un hackintosh pour un bénéfice somme toute bien moins "révolutionnaire" qu'il y a 10-15 ans, il faut le reconnaitre...Les PC nous offrent bien plus de polyvalence matérielle et Adobe Premier fait autant le job que Final Cut...


----------



## Shendo (11 Août 2020)

iMac mi-2011, acheté la même année, qui fonctionne toujours ! Quelques petits problèmes de ventilation, une fluidité qui a un peu perdu, à part ça, je m'en contente très bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> un emac de 2003 ! vous avez le ponpon !





chlin a dit:


> Même pas, j'ai un ami qui possède un Apple II en parfait état de marche!



Effectivement, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai 9 portables Apple  en parfait état de marche (10 si on considère le 1400 que j'ai en deux exemplaires), datant d'avant 2003, du Duo 230 de 1992 au PowerBook G4 Titanium de 2002. Seuls mon PowerBook G4 12' et mon iBook G4 12' aussi, sont de 2003 et 2004. Je n'ai pas d'Apple II car je limite ma collection aux laptops, mais j''ai eu deux Apple IIc un temps, que j'ai donné faute de place pour les stocker.


----------



## RachidBerry (10 Octobre 2020)

J’ai gardé un MacBook Pro mi 2010 pendant 10 ans, j’ai du le changer il y a quelques mois, problème avec la pâte thermique qui provoquait une extinction inopinée. Impossible de le faire réparer, plus de pièces dans les Apple Store et les boutiques de réparations...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Octobre 2020)

Belle durée de vie mine de rien. Au moins c'est cher Apple, mais on sait pourquoi.


----------



## RachidBerry (10 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Belle durée de vie mine de rien. Au moins c'est cher Apple, mais on sait pourquoi.


C’est exactement ça, c’est chère mais Voilà pourquoi depuis les années 80 je n’utilise que des Mac...


----------



## Fogi (11 Octobre 2020)

La pâte thermique, ça se change et c'est reparti... Voir par ici
Avec du soin et un bon tuto...


----------



## Lamahi (11 Octobre 2020)

Je suis assez surpris par la ténacité de mon iMac mi-2008 4Go de RAM. Il tourne encore beaucoup trop bien (pour ce que j’en fait) pour penser à le changer. Je ne l’ai jamais dépoussiéré (à par un petit coup d’aspirateur dans la grille du dessous tous les mois lol). Il est allumé toute la journée mais je l’éteint TOUJOURS les soir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2020)

De toute façon, un Mac, c'est très robuste, Mon Duo 230 a 28 ans, et fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Plus près de nous, mon précédent MacBook Pro  "late 2007" (fabriqué en février 2008) fonctionne toujours mais de façon opérationnelle, lui, chez ma fille adoptive au Cameroun. le problème des Mac un peu anciens, c'est l'obsolescence des logiciels, pas celle du matériel.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Octobre 2020)

Je suis d'accord, mais après en bidouillant un peu, tu peu installer Catalina sur un paquet de Mac non supporté, comme les Mac pro 2008 ou encore des Mac book pro 2007 il me semble.


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord, mais après en bidouillant un peu, tu peu installer Catalina sur un paquet de Mac non supporté, comme les Mac pro 2008 ou encore des Mac book pro 2007 il me semble.


Et iPhoto fonctionne encore ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Octobre 2020)

Oui, aucun soucis avec Mojave.


----------



## Médéric83 (19 Octobre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon mac viens de s'éteindre.Il aurait eu 6 ans en juin 2020.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac version 10.14.6 / 21 pouces de 1 an 1/2 et toujours des problèmes d'image d'écran qui grossit et rétrécie en continu (10 fois par seconde). Il faut que je remplace ma souris trackpad chargée et neuve "à 90 €" par une souris PC à 20 €. Et là ça va !
La petite roue multicolore qui bloque tout durant de très longues minutes.
Réinstaller MAC OS est mission impossible et même par les opérateurs Apple ! Sauf à dépenser beaucoup de pognon !!
A part la qualité de l'image 4K, Apple est très décevant.
Toutes les applications gratuites chez PC sont payantes sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?
Microsoft Outlook est très basique sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?

Je vais revendre mon Mac et revenir sur PC.
Je pense un Chromebook 15 pouces.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Je vais revendre mon Mac et revenir sur PC.


Manifestement, tu n'es pas fait pour être sous MacOS. Et peut-être que tu n'as pas fait l'achat optimal.
Mais cool et profite bien de ton Chromebook, il en faut pour tous les gouts


----------



## RachidBerry (20 Octobre 2020)

Pour ma part j’ai changé mon MacBook Pro mi 2010 il y a quelques mois après 10 ans de bons et loyaux services, machine allumer en permanence et dépoussiérer deux fois en 10 ans. Généralement les Mac vieillissent très bien par rapport aux PC, sur Mac depuis les années 80, je n’ai jamais installé d’anti virus sur mes différentes machines et jamais eu de pannes...


----------



## Nicolarts (20 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Je vais revendre mon Mac et revenir sur PC.
> Je pense un Chromebook 15 pouces.


Chromebook ? Ah, aie ! Pour moi, Chromebook n'est pas un vrai pc car tu seras limite de l'utilisation et Google est heureux de t'espionner. A toi qui voit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Toutes les applications gratuites chez PC sont payantes sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?


Mac OS est pour moi, ce n'est qu'un ressenti personnel, muni d'une "moustiquaire" de sécurité. Il nous fait comprendre qu''il ne faut pas trainer n'importe où.


----------



## Nicolarts (20 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Toutes les applications gratuites chez PC sont payantes sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?
> Microsoft Outlook est très basique sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?



Oui je suis d'accord avec @WheelNelly.

Bon je vais être bref...

C'est très simple, Mac donne un mise à niveau de tous les années alors les applications continuent se développer à chaque version pour s'adapter la version et corriger les bugs. Ce sont les travaux aux développeurs. C'est le choix d'Apple pour se poursuivre l'évolution. C'est pour ça, ils sont payants. 

Microsoft donne un mise à niveau de tous les 4-5 ans donc les développeurs ne donnent que les corrections des bugs et si ils ont envie de faire un mise à niveau du version alors ils peuvent....  Mais les vieux logiciels fonctionnent encore sur Windows 10... C'est un choix de Microsoft.

Chez Linux, c'est les travaux collectifs du développement. ça, c'est un autre histoire...

Mircosoft ne fait/fera pas son effort de ses logiciels pour Mac mais c'est vrai que les logiciels sont plus satisfait sur Windows que Mac. Si tu es amoureux ces logiciels, c'est mieux de rester Windows 10...


Je te laisse un choix simple :

Si tu intéresses se poursuivre l'évolution avec l'utilisation simple et accepter facilement changer l'habitude = Mac
Si tu ne veux pas changer l'habitude et savoir contrôler l'informatique = Windows
Si tu ne veux pas changer les logiciels de tous les années mais tu aimes "bricoler" les logiciels et plonger la communauté = Linux (j'ai bien dit Linux par exemple Ubuntu, Elementary OS ou autre OS du Linux mais pas Chromebook...)
Voilà c'est un choix très simple selon mon avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Toutes les applications gratuites chez PC sont payantes sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?


Alors, déjà, "chez PC" ça n'existe pas, ensuite, le reste de l'affirmation est faux, visiblement tu ne connais pas la différence entre "certaines" et "toutes", et il existe aussi des applications gratuites sur Mac qui sont payantes sur PC (je le sais, j'en utilise une).

Après, en ce qui concerne les logiciels Microsoft qui fonctionnent mieux ou sont plus complets sur Mac que sur PC, ça tient juste au fait que Microsoft ne veut pas que les utilisateurs "Mac" puissent être traités sur un pied d'égalité avec les utilisateurs Windows, et ce depuis la sortie de Windows 95 (à cette époque, j'ai eu entre les mains la beta test d'Excel 5, avant d'avoir la version finale. Sur mon Quadra 700, la Beta test était environ 5 fois plus rapide que la version PC qui tournait sur mon Pentium 166 au bureau. La version finale, elle, sur le PowerMac 5500/275 équipé d'une carte G3/400 qui avait succédé au Quadra 700, était 10 fois plus lente que sur le Pentium 166 du bureau. Microsoft sabote délibérément les versions Mac de ses logiciels, inutile donc d'en imputer la faute à Apple.

Pour finir, avant ma retraite, j'étais consultant indépendant en informatique. Les ⅔ de mes clients étaient sur Mac, et ⅓ sur PC, et curieusement, la participation de ces deux catégories de clients à mes résultats était plus que l'inverse : les ¾ de mon chiffre d'affaire, je le devais à mes clients sur PC, ça donne une idée de l'efficacité de chacun de ces système !


----------



## ericse (20 Octobre 2020)

Médéric83 a dit:


> Toutes les applications gratuites chez PC sont payantes sur MAC ... Pourquoi ?


LoL c'est la fête de la mauvaise foi : Office est payant sur PC, et gratuit sur Mac (Pages, Numbers, etc...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> LoL c'est la fête de la mauvaise foi : Office est payant sur PC, et gratuit sur Mac (Pages, Numbers, etc...)


Ne tombons pas dans l'excès inverse, Office est payant sur Mac, la suite d'Apple est très bien, mais ça n'est pas Office, et ça ne peut le remplacer que pour les gens qui n'ont pas de besoin d'échanger autre chose que des documents très basiques (un peu comme LibreOffice, par exemple).


----------



## ericse (20 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne tombons pas dans l'excès inverse, Office est payant sur Mac, la suite d'Apple est très bien, mais ça n'est pas Office, et ça ne peut le remplacer que pour les gens qui n'ont pas de besoin d'échanger autre chose que des documents très basiques (un peu comme LibreOffice, par exemple).


Ne tombons pas dans la caricature non plus : Pages et Numbers sont parfaitement suffisant pour la très grande majorité des usages personnels, là ou Windows n'offre que Wordpad et la Calculatrice  

Et non, LibreOffice ne compte pas pour dire que Microsoft aussi offre un traitement de texte sur PC


----------



## Anthony (20 Octobre 2020)

On est _très_ loin de la durée de vie des Mac, là.


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Octobre 2020)

Lisant la nouvelle actu, et dirigé vers ici, je vois que seuls 148 membres ont voté depuis janvier dernier; dois-je en conclure que les 123.456 autres membres du forum et/ou lecteurs de MacGé sont sur  "PC" ?


----------



## nykk (28 Octobre 2020)

Mon Mini a 13 ans, il tourne sous Linux avec un disque externe car l'interne est HS, et mon MBP a 10 ans : je vais devoir le changer, car il rame pour les tâches basiques pour le travail, même si mon iPad peut le remplacer en partie, sauf pour la bureautique et la gestion des photos (je n'utilise pas iCloud). Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr du tout que son successeur soit un Mac : il n'y a que Photos qui me pose un souci, car j'ai plus d'1Go de photos et énormément d'albums que je n'ai pas envie de recréer, mais ça reste gérable en prenant le temps — surtout si nous sommes confinés —.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2020)

Alors un MBP 17" de 2010 et un iMac 27" de 2015, il est vrai que le MBP commence sérieusement à être poussif malgré 8 Go de mémoire un un SSD, mais pour ce que j'en fais, internet et utiliser les logiciels Apple, c'est suffisant.


----------



## monsieurbilly (28 Octobre 2020)

J’ai eu 3 macs : 

un macbook blanc de 2007,
un macbook pro 13 de 2012 (1199€), utilisé 5 ans, boosté au ssd, puis revendu en 2017 (pour 600€)
un Imac 5K de 2017 (2To en fusion drive)

Mon macbook blanc a été utilisé 5 ans puis donné à ma mère avec un boost en ssdétait encore utilisé par ma mère en 2017. Depuis, il traine dans un coin et elle préfère l’ipad que je lui ai offert. 

Mon macbook pro 2012 a été utilisé 5 ans, boosté au ssd après 1-2 an puis revendu en 2017 (pour 600€).

Mon Imac tourne comme un charme.
J’ai boosté la RAM +32Go l’année dernière.
J’avais un peu peur de ne pas pouvoir changer les disques, mais le fusion drive fait carrement bien le job (je me suis amusé à lancer mon disque de back-up CarbonCopy sur un disque classique en usb-3 , et c’est vraiment lent..) 
J’espère bien garder mon Imac autour de 10 ans cette fois. Mais je le compléterai peut-être d’un portable en AppleSilicon d’ici 2-3 ans, à moins que mon prochain mac soit un ipad pro...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

Arrivé à cette âge là, les ordinateurs portables d'apple ne peuvent que servir à naviguer un peut sur internet voir une bureautique assez légère et optimisé avec pages, keynote & Cie. Il faut oublier Word, power point et compagnie. 
Mais ça reste une durée de vie excellente.


----------



## Skittou (28 Octobre 2020)

Avant je changeais de Mac environ tous les 3 ou 4 ans. Depuis 2014, j'ai le même MBP rétina 15 pouces. Je l'avais configuré au max: i7 @2.8 GHz, 16 GB de ram et SSD de 1To. Aujourd'hui je l'ai toujours, et il tourne impeccablement sous Mojave. Je n'ai jamais fait de réinstallation complète. J'ai toujours fait les mises à jour jusque Mojave. Je ne l'ai pas fait vers Catalina pour la disparition du support 32 bit. Et je pense que j'ai bien fait.

En fait, j'ai arrêté les mises à jour à cause d'Apple. Pour l'OS, mais également pour le matériel. J'aurai bien acheté un MPB 15" de la série 2016-2019, mais les problèmes de qualité, surtout du clavier papillon, m'ont rebuté (à quoi bon perdre de l'argent et du temps alors que je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin? Merci Apple pour avoir si bien foiré!) Ensuite je me suis dit à l'apparition du 16" que l'élu était enfin là. J'en suis toujours convaincu, mais la présentation des futurs MBP avec Apple Silicon m'a encore une fois stoppé net dans mon élan. Merci encore Apple pour me faire économiser de l'argent, au lieu d'acheter tes produits, j'ai acheté tes actions, et j'en suis très heureux! Ca c'était pour la critique.

Pour ce qui est des louanges, je suis épaté par le niveau de qualité du MacBook Pro rétina "late 2014". C'est le meilleur Mac que j'ai possédé sans le moindre doute (surtout en comparaison avec le MacBook Pro de 2011 dont la carte graphique a pété à deux reprises!! -- une fois prise en garantie par Apple heureusement). Je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème de qualité avec. Je précise tout de même que je suis très attentif à ne pas le malmener, et que je le déplace relativement peu.


----------



## SuperCed (28 Octobre 2020)

IMac mi 2010 acheté mi 2011. J'ai changé la carte graphique. Le lecteur dvd interne  ne fonctionne plus après que mes enfants aient joué avec. La carte ethernet est hs a cause d'un orage. Mais bon, je me passe de tout ça grâce à un lecteur dvd externe et au wifi. Le plus gênant est finalement de ne pas pouvoir mettre la dernière version de l'os. Il paraît qu'on peut en upgradant la carte graphique. A voir car au niveau perf, il tourne toujours bien!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Il faut oublier Word, power point et compagnie.


Non, pas du tout, il faut juste garder les versions d'époque (peut être Word 11 ou 2011).


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

Oui oui, je pensait aux dernières versions, mais les versions de 2010, c'est sur aucun soucis.

Après, dès qu'on veut utiliser one drive, c'est la merde, et les clefs de licence, j'en parle pas.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> dès qu'on veut utiliser one drive, c'est la merde, et les clefs de licence, j'en parle pas.


Il faut respecter matériel d'époque avec les versions des logiciels de la même époque.

Mon MBP *2007* est toujours fringuant sous El Capitan, je l'utilise avec KeyNote (v4 ou v5) et pack Office tourne bien (je pourrais à l'occasion regarder la version). Seule la batterie, déjà changée deux fois, est HS.


----------



## L’inemployé (28 Octobre 2020)

Un IMac 21 p fin 2012 épaulé par un IPad Pro 2017.
Et tout va bien,le mac est responsable des sauvegardes IPad , iPhone, il permet aussi d’apprécier les vidéo grand écran !!


----------



## pld (28 Octobre 2020)

Hello, 
pour nous, un imac 27 pouces de fin 2009. Un remplacement du dvd interne par un ssd, et il tourne correctement.
En deuxieme machine, un macbook pro 15 pouces mi 2011. Lui, il a un peu plus de soucis, avec la carte graphique amd qui fait des siennes. 3 passages au four, et maintenant, desactivation logicielle de la carte amd.  En attente des apples silicon pour le remplacement.


----------



## MoiSPM (28 Octobre 2020)

Bon du coup, iMac 2010 avec installation d'un SSD il y a deux ans + rajout de RAM et qui tourne comme une Horloge! Seul regret, il n'est plus éligible aux mises à jour de MacOS! Maintenant j'attends de voir si l'an prochain je le met à la retraite en le remplaçant par iMac ARM à venir! 
De l'autre un MacBook Pro 2015, qui lui devrait tenir encore trois / quatre ans j'espère!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

MoiSPM a dit:


> Seul regret, il n'est plus éligible aux mises à jour de MacOS


Regarde avec les patch de ce site s'il est possible de faire quelque chose : http://dosdude1.com


----------



## MoiSPM (28 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Regarde avec les patch de ce site s'il est possible de faire quelque chose : http://dosdude1.com


Merci pour l'info! J'ai déjà regardé un peu pour voir ce qu'il était possible de faire dans ce sens, mais je n'ai eu assez de retours pour franchir le pas. Tu me le conseilles ou pas?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

MoiSPM a dit:


> Tu me le conseilles ou pas?


Uniquement sur un disque externe (un SSD serait le top), comme ça il n'y a pas d'impact sur ton disque interne.


----------



## MoiSPM (28 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Uniquement sur un disque externe (un SSD serait le top), comme ça il n'y a pas d'impact sur ton disque interne.


Ok merci!


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

Sur un imac 2010, je te déconseille, l'accélération video est désactivé, c'est pas d'une bonne idée. Tout ça être super lent. 
Là où ça peut être intéressant, c'est pour ceux qui ont uniquement des graphiques intégrés, mais ça se limite au Mac book pro 13" de 2011 et Mac book air de 2011.

Tous ceux qui ont des cartes non metal et dédié, à éviter.

Par contre, sur ce modèle là, tu peux changer ta carte graphique par une carte graphique métal, et LA, c'est utilisable.


----------



## MoiSPM (28 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Sur un imac 2010, je te déconseille, l'accélération video est désactivé, c'est pas d'une bonne idée. Tout ça être super lent.
> Là où ça peut être intéressant, c'est pour ceux qui ont uniquement des graphiques intégrés, mais ça se limite au Mac book pro 13" de 2011 et Mac book air de 2011.
> 
> Tous ceux qui ont des cartes non metal et dédié, à éviter.
> ...


Merci pour l'info! Dans ce cas il va rester tel qu'il est et va attendre son successeur avec Apple Silicon l'an prochain peut-être!


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

De rien,
Après, y'a toujours des mises à jour de sécurité à droite et gauche aussi.


----------



## RachidBerry (29 Octobre 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Toutes mes machines ont une durée de vie de plus de dix ans (Mac/PC) mais c'est vrais qu'il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais acheté un ordinateur de ma vie. Je récupère du matériel HS ou obsolète que je répare et optimise afin d'offrir une seconde vie à des machines souvent encore bien efficaces
> Là, après le remplacement de la dalle et de la batterie, j'écris avec un petit MBA de 2009 sous Yosemite, il fonctionne parfaitement pour le web et la bureautique. J'ai aussi un MBP 17 de 2009 équipé de 8 Go de Ram et un SSD de 500 Go sous El Capitan avec lequel il est tout à fait agréable de travailler (traitement d'image et même 3D avec Hexagon et Sculptris). Quand à mon vieux MP de 2006, il est encore surprenant de performances, bien plus performant que des machines récentes entrée de gamme
> Même des machine plus vielles comme mon vieux Powerbook G4 17 de 2003 peuvent encore surfer sur le web (bon, là c'est tout de même bien lent  )
> Avec les machines actuelles, les réparations seront malheureusement plus difficiles à réaliser et la durée de vie certainement plus courte.


----------



## RachidBerry (29 Octobre 2020)

Pour ma part 10 ans, un MacBook Pro 15'' Mi 2010.


----------



## Karamazow (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, trois ordinateurs :
- Le PowerBook 15’ HD de fin 2005 pour un peu de musique iTunes et le pilotage de mon piano disklavier de Yamaha. Changement de carte mère réalisé à cause d’un bug de fuzzy lines. 

- un iMac G5 iSight 20´ que j’ai reçu en don et que j’ai entièrement démonté pour remplacer les condos fuyant avant qu’il ne tombe en panne. Il va me servir de machine d’enregistrement studio une fois que je me serai occupé de trouver le bon set de micros (je fais de la batterie). 

- un Mac Mini de fin 2009: plus de fonctionnement du Wifi depuis 2011 environ. Passage à 8Go de RAM et SSD réalisé. Cette machine est mon ordinateur perso principal. Il me sert au surf Internet, mails, tri de photos et traitement light sur l’application « Photo ». 

J’envisage de renouveler ce Mac Mini lorsque sera disponible son équivalent avec l’architecture Apple Silicon.


----------



## cricri54 (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, J’utilise toujours mon iMac 27" de 2009 sous MacOS 10.13.6 avec 16 Go de RAM et un intel core 2 Duo à 3,06 GHz. J’ai remplacé son HDD par un SSD. Bon certes je ne puis allez au de la de 10.13.6 il faudra que je songe à le remplacer un jour. J’ai aussi un MacBook Pro de 2003 qui fonctionne toujours mais il se fait jeter sur internet. Christian


----------



## Alesc (29 Octobre 2020)

Si on met de côté le Mac SE familial dont j'ai hérité (il démarre toujours !), j'ai eu deux machines Mac :

Un iMac 24" mid 2007 (le premier alu) bien boosté : Core 2 Extreme, 6 Go de RAM, 750 Go de HDD et la grosse carte graphique, HD 2600 Pro. Il m'a fait 7 ans et était à bout : il se traînait, le HDD était plein et la dalle bien jaune... Je l'ai passé à ma belle-mère, je crois qu'il a fait encore 3 ans de plus.
Ma machine actuelle, un iMac 27" late 2013 (à l'origine i7, 8 Go de RAM, Fusion Drive de 3 To et GeForce 780M). J'ai boosté la RAM à 32 Go et je viens de faire remplacer le HDD du Fusion Drive (qui était en fin de vie...) par un SSD de 4 To  ; je pense que c'est reparti pour quelques années. J'adore cette machine ! Elle me sert tous les jours (serveur Plex, bureautique, musique et retouches photo) et je joue pas mal dessus (Windows 10 est installé sur le petit SSD), ça tourne super bien !
À noter que sur les 2 iMac j'ai pris l'Apple Care (moins de 10% du prix des machines), et j'ai bien fait : sur chacun la dalle a dû être remplacée à cause de taches sur l'écran (des grosses dues à la poussière sur le 24 et deux minuscules sur le 27).


----------



## Pierre H (29 Octobre 2020)

Tous les jours, je bosse sur mon MacPro 2009. Ok il est plus trop d'origine - processeurs remplacés par des 3.46gHz, carte graphique Vega 56, 96giga de RAM, SSD internes - et il n'a pas à rougir. En plus c'est une des machines les plus appréciés des bidouilleurs de haut vol, donc il a même son bootloader OpenCore qui lui donne l'accélération matérielle sur la vidéo.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Octobre 2020)

Les Mac pro 2009 2010 et 2012 ont l'avantage d'être upgradable à "l'infini".

Avec un configuration comme celle ci, ça dépasse tous les imacs niveau puissance, tous les Mac book pro, et tous les Mac pro 2013.

C'edt des machines increvable.
Le seul et unique inconvénients va être la consommation d'énergie qui reste très élevée par rapport au rendement.


----------



## el Charlot (29 Octobre 2020)

Hackintosh depuis 7 ans, pas une réparation, tourne tout seul (à part la veille comme souvent).
Macbook pro 2009, donne des signes de faiblesse importants mais bon, il est tombé un paquet de fois ... le mac book pro moderne sur lequel ma femme travaille ne durera clairement pas aussi longtemps.
Avant ça un Mac Pro 2,66 de 2006, qui tourne toujours mais qui en 2013 ne suivait clairement plus, ni niveau pross, ni niveau partie graphique (même si j'avais grandement upgradé la CG). La veille y était aussi très capricieuse, comme quoi ...


----------



## Seb du 95 (29 Octobre 2020)

J'utilise le Mac en entreprise et à la maison. La moyenne d'âge est de 10 ans pour les deux. Mon plus ancien date de 2006 et le plus récent de 2018. Je les entretiens en changeant préventivement les disques durs (quoi que depuis les disques SSD je n'ai plus eu à les remplacer). Ma plus lourde opération a été de changer la carte graphique d'un iMac 27 pouces modèle fin 2009 acheté début 2010 (qui fonctionne à merveille maintenant). En portables j'en ai un de 2006 (premier MacBook blanc, upgradé en disque dur et mémoire) et un pro de 2015 qui me sert tous les jours. Je conserve aussi 1 iMac G3 de 2001 et un PowerBook G4 de 2005 pour la comptabilité des logiciels... sans aucune difficulté que la durée de vie de la batterie sur le portable (mais qui fonctionne toujours 1h).


----------



## Seb du 95 (29 Octobre 2020)

Alesc a dit:


> Si on met de côté le Mac SE familial dont j'ai hérité (il démarre toujours !), j'ai eu deux machines Mac :
> 
> Un iMac 24" mid 2007 (le premier alu) bien boosté : Core 2 Extreme, 6 Go de RAM, 750 Go de HDD et la grosse carte graphique, HD 2600 Pro. Il m'a fait 7 ans et était à bout : il se traînait, le HDD était plein et la dalle bien jaune... Je l'ai passé à ma belle-mère, je crois qu'il a fait encore 3 ans de plus.
> Ma machine actuelle, un iMac 27" late 2013 (à l'origine i7, 8 Go de RAM, Fusion Drive de 3 To et GeForce 780M). J'ai boosté la RAM à 32 Go et je viens de faire remplacer le HDD du Fusion Drive (qui était en fin de vie...) par un SSD de 4 To  ; je pense que c'est reparti pour quelques années. J'adore cette machine ! Elle me sert tous les jours (serveur Plex, bureautique, musique et retouches photo) et je joue pas mal dessus (Windows 10 est installé sur le petit SSD), ça tourne super bien !
> À noter que sur les 2 iMac j'ai pris l'Apple Care (moins de 10% du prix des machines), et j'ai bien fait : sur chacun la dalle a dû être remplacée à cause de taches sur l'écran (des grosses dues à la poussière sur le 24 et deux minuscules sur le 27).


Pour les traces grises sur les 27 pouces de première génération ils changeaient les dalles gratuitement même sans AppleCare (j'écris ma réponse sur cette même machine) lors de la campagne de remplacement des disques durs. C'est aussi çà la magie Apple.


----------



## Alesc (29 Octobre 2020)

Seb du 95 a dit:


> Pour les traces grises sur les 27 pouces de première génération ils changeaient les dalles gratuitement même sans AppleCare (j'écris ma réponse sur cette même machine) lors de la campagne de remplacement des disques durs. C'est aussi çà la magie Apple.


Oui c'est sûr ! Après moi c'était un 24" de dernière génération et un 27" non couvert par ça, j'étais content de l'avoir pris l'Apple Care...
Du temps du 24" je vivais à Paris, l'intervention s'est faite à domicile O_O


----------



## pocketalex (29 Octobre 2020)

A part des métiers très spécifiques, et encore, un ordinateur c'est 4 à 6 ans

Au dela de 4 ans, la différence avec les machines du moment est assez significative pour éventuellement envisager un remplacement, et gagner en confort et en productivité

Je parle, encore et toujours, pour des usages intensifs (j'en suis), sinon on peut encore étaler la durée d'usage, de beaucoup même. On est en 2020, la plupart des machines de 2013 à 2015 devraient encore faire leur office pour de très nombreux usages

Ne pas envisager ces durées est juste une claire méconnaissance, voire de l'inconscience, de la problématique écologique, et une attitude ultra-consumériste occidentalo-occidentale


----------



## EchoVictor (29 Octobre 2020)

Mac mini, 8 ans et toujours vaillant...


----------



## bigmagic (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Mini serveur acheté en Janvier 2011 et un Macbook Pro acheté fin 2012.

Le Mac mini tourne maintenant sous Linux et j'utilise toujours le Macbook Pro comme ordinateur principale mais je ne le balade plus beaucoup (je balade l'iPad Pro). Tous les deux ont été mis à jour avec un maximum de mémoire et disque SSD.

Donc tous les deux s'approchent des dix ans et je suis plutôt satisfait !

Pour le renouvellement, je ne pense pas reprendre un portable (car pas d'upgade possible, pas de Kensington,) et je prendrais certainement un ordinateur fixe.

Nicolas


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2020)

MBP mid 2012, le dernier MBP Pro upgradable (SSD de 2 To interne) avec écran MAT (qui ne peut donc pas servir de miroir de maquillage). J'ai toujours du mal à admettre que je doive un jour acheter du matos soudé figé de luxe jetable pour bobos ...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Octobre 2020)

Le soudé, c'est pas vraiment différent niveau durée de vie, il faut juste prévoir ses besoins en avance, il ne faut pas partir sur la configuration de base bien évidemment.
Par exemple, un Mac book pro 2020 13", I5 et 16go de RAM va encore être pertinent d'ici 5ans.

Un mac book air 2020 I3 8go de RAM va pour le coup tenir 4 ans.


----------



## bigmagic (30 Octobre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> MBP mid 2012, le dernier MBP Pro upgradable (SSD de 2 To interne) avec écran MAT (qui ne peut donc pas servir de miroir de maquillage). J'ai toujours du mal à admettre que je doive un jour acheter du matos soudé figé de luxe jetable pour bobos ...



C'est également ma grosse déception mais cette époque est révolue. Seuls les iMac 27" et Mac Pro permettent de changer la mémoire soit même. Et pour l'iMac Pro, je trouve que c'est mesquin de ne pas avoir mis de trappe à l'arrière au lieu de devoir tout démonter pour accéder aux slots SO-DIMM


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Octobre 2020)

L'imac pro est, à mon sens, la pire machine pour les pros.

Enfermer 140W de CPU en plus d'une vega 64X, dans un châssis aussi fin, à un moment, il faut le payer ! 
Malgré les deux ventilateurs, c'est comme l'imac 5k 2020 I9, sur le papier, c'est bien, dans la réalité, la puissance reste relative à cause de la chauffe. Et on se retrouve facilement à des fréquence basses du a la température trop élevée. 


On ne peut Rien changer, là où l'imac 27 conserve la trappe de la RAM, là, c'est mort, donc non.

Et les performances finals ne sont pas non plus incroyable, un Mac pro 2010 dépasse largement niveau performances GPU. Et aussi en performances CPU sur le 8 & 10 cœurs. 
Il se fait même battre par l'imac 2020 I7 & I9 sur les xeon 8 & 10 coeurs!

Et pour l'écran, c'est le même que sur l'imac 5K, certes c'est un bon écran, mais y'a quand même un écart de plusieurs milliers d'euros, le tout pour la même dalle, voir même moins bien vu que l'option mate est absente, ça aurait été l'écran du pro display XDR, là OK, mais le 5K non. 

Donc à la fin, oui sur le papier c'est bien, oui il y a une bonne dalle, mais la puissance n'est pas a rendez vous lors de taches dans la durée. Et surtout le fait qu'on ne puisse rien changer, ça limite les futurs usages. 

À mon avis, l'imac pro n'aura pas de descendance. Ou alors, ils vont attendre 50 ans pour le renouvellement, comme le mac pro 2013.


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Le soudé, c'est pas vraiment différent niveau durée de vie, il faut juste prévoir ses besoins en avance, il ne faut pas partir sur la configuration de base bien évidemment.
> Par exemple, un Mac book pro 2020 13", I5 et 16go de RAM va encore être pertinent d'ici 5ans.
> 
> Un mac book air 2020 I3 8go de RAM va pour le coup tenir 4 ans.



Si je dois le garder 5 à 8 ans, il faut partir au mini sur une config 32Go/2 ou 4 To de SSD. Donc tu prends 5000 euros dans la tronche. Mon mid-2012 je l'ai acheté 2300 euros avec option CPU et écran MAT. Il a ensuite évolué au fil des années et au fil des rentrées d'argent alors que là tu dois vendre de suite un organe pour acheter la config qui va durer presque 10 ans ...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> il faut partir au mini sur une config 32Go/2 ou 4 To de SSD.


Sur une machine fixe, il faut prendre un SSD externe pour éviter la taxe_SSD_Apple.


----------



## coink (30 Octobre 2020)

À la maison, un iMac de 11ans et un MacBook Pro de 13ans.
Au travail un MacBook Pro de 6ans... qui vient de manger un upgrade en ssd pciexpress nvme... la machine de 2014 est compatible avec un standard actuel c’est remarquable.

et pour pousser un peu le bouchon, 2 iPhones 6s encore en très bon état, seule la mémoire de 16Go devient très gênante et motive un remplacement.


----------



## Alesc (30 Octobre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Si je dois le garder 5 à 8 ans, il faut partir au mini sur une config 32Go/2 ou 4 To de SSD. Donc tu prends 5000 euros dans la tronche. Mon mid-2012 je l'ai acheté 2300 euros avec option CPU et écran MAT. Il a ensuite évolué au fil des années et au fil des rentrées d'argent alors que là tu dois vendre de suite un organe pour acheter la config qui va durer presque 10 ans ...


100% d'accord... Les deux iMac que j'ai achetés (en 2007 et 2014) je les avais boostés à mort et j'en avais eu pour 2500/2800 €... Aujourd'hui un iMac "future proof" il y en a pour entre 4000 et 5000 €... Malheureusement ma prochaine machine ne sera sans doute pas un iMac. Les prix Apple progressent beaucoup plus vite que mon salaire !!



Sly54 a dit:


> Sur une machine fixe, il faut prendre un SSD externe pour éviter la taxe_SSD_Apple.


Si je craque pour un iMac tout intégré et design ce n'est vraiment pas pour avoir un truc boîteux et peu élégant comme ça...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

Alesc a dit:


> Si je craque pour un iMac tout intégré et design ce n'est vraiment pas pour avoir un truc boîteux et peu élégant comme ça...


Oui, mais quand tu vois le prix d'un SSD de 1 ou 2 To chez Apple et chez Crucial, on peut faire une entorse au design 
Il suffit de cacher le SSD derrière l'iMac, voir de le fixer sur le pied derrière…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur une machine fixe, il faut prendre un SSD externe pour éviter la taxe_SSD_Apple.


Achat de mon iMac 21,5' il y a 3ans d'1 To restant les 3/4 libre, achat SSD 500 Go, restant aussi 3/4 de libre, il y a 2jours. J'espère que c'est un bon cru qu'il ne va que se bonifié avec le temps, ici les cuvées ! il ne risque pas de prendre froid, il y est confiné comme moi.
J'espère être reparti pour 3ans au mini


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

Macbook pro retina de fin 2013 
Toujours content de l'allumer et de l'utiliser


----------



## Alesc (30 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Macbook pro retina de fin 2013
> Toujours content de l'allumer et de l'utiliser


Dans le Jura il fait frais, ça conserve !


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2020)

Mon Mac Mini de 2009 fonctionnait parfaitement lorsque je l'ai remisé il y a deux ans pour passer sous Windows.


----------



## hugome (31 Octobre 2020)

J’ai changé l’année dernière. Le précédent, un MacPro, datait de 2006 (13 ans) et tourne toujours sur une version hackée de Capitan


----------



## Romuald (31 Octobre 2020)

hugome a dit:


> J’ai changé l’année dernière. Le précédent, un MacPro, datait de 2006 (13 ans) et tourne toujours sur une version hackée de Capitan


Vraiment increvables les MacPro camion.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (31 Octobre 2020)

Increvable est pile le bon therme [emoji106]


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vraiment increvables les MacPro camion.





IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Increvable est pile le bon therme [emoji106]


Mettre un MacPro dans les thermes est sûrement un bon moyen de faire crever l'increvable…


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mettre un MacPro dans les thermes est sûrement un bon moyen de faire crever l'increvable…


Qu'en thermes galants ces choses-là sont dites


----------



## D34 Angel (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

Mon premier mac (MBP fin 2007 - je crois) a eu le lecteur CD/DVD qui n'a plus fonctionné environ deux ans après.
Durant sa troisième année d'existence, il avait un pixel qui restait toujours vert puis ... 
il a eu un accident ... 



Bloc de spoiler: il a bu la tasse !



En bon italien d'origine, je parle pas mal avec les mains et ... il y avait la tasse de café 


Là, pour le coup, je ne suis pas apte à juger de la longévité du mac.

Suite à ça, j'ai acheté, courant 2010, un MBA de 2009 (reconditionné).
Le MBA ne me convenait pas. Je ne m'en suis servi qu'un an (même pas). Dès que j'ai pu (financièrement), j'ai racheté un MBP
Le MBA a fonctionné correctement jusqu'en 2014 (mon jeune fils s'en servait) puis n'a plus servi (suite à rupture de la charnière de l'écran).

Depuis 2011, donc, j'ai un MBP 15" (début 2011) 
Le port de carte SD n'a jamais fonctionné, même neuf (mais je m'en tape, je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilité).
Le lecteur DVD n'a plus fonctionné au bout de 2 ans (comme pour le premier MBP). J'utilise, depuis, le lecteur externe que j'avais acheté pour le MBA.
En 2014, j'ai eu le problème de la carte graphique et j'ai suivi attentivement le topic de "mac-cuisine" (vous savez, le topic _*réparation réussie en 7mn au four à 180°*_ ) mais je n'ai pas osé me lancer. Bref, j'ai eu raison d'attendre la prise en charge par Apple.
Les ports USB déconnent parfois (j'ai quelques éjects intempestifs), 

Cet été, j'ai installé High Sierra (il était resté, depuis le début, sur SnowLeo). 
A cette occasion, j'ai mis un ssd et j'ai passé la RAM de 4 à 16 Go.
J'en ai profité pour faire un dépoussiérage. J'ai fait ça avec un pinceau (1€50 chez Mr Bricolo) pour décoller la poussière puis j'ai juste soufflé (en évitant de postillonner) pour évacuer la poussière.
J'ai démonté les ventilos pour les nettoyer avec des cotons tiges =>  ça, c'est hyper important.

J'ai donc un MBP de presque 10 ans qui booste plutôt bien avec High Sierra. 
La seule chose qui me fait défaut est l'usb3. J'utilise pas mal de disques externes, qui sont en usb3 et ... le Type-1 de mon port Thunderbolt ne facilite rien.

Coté utilisation, je ne le sollicite pas énormément : musique-vidéo, photos, internet et un peu de montage/traitement vidéo.
En revanche je le laisse très longtemps allumé (parfois plusieurs jours sans, même, le mettre en veille).
Je ne suis pas sûr que les fortes sollicitations réduisent sa durée de vie. Tant qu'il ne surchauffe pas, il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter, me semble-t-il.

Voilà, j'ai voté "De 5 à 10 ans"


----------



## manu3694 (15 Novembre 2020)

Un Mac mini 2012 i7, dopé a 16go de ram en 2015 et un SSD de 250go il y a 15 jours (suite à crash de mon DD) avec 2 écrans. Il tourne super bien.


----------



## manu3694 (15 Novembre 2020)

Un Mac mini 2012 i7, dopé a 16go de ram en 2015 et un SSD de 250go il y a 15 jours (suite à crash de mon DD) avec 2 écrans. Il tourne super bien.


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2020)

Les machines de 2012 auront été un excellent cru avant le verrouillage cookien  ... un 5eme MBP mid 2012 doit bientôt arriver, et le mini 2012 reste le meilleur media center que je puisse avoir sous ma TV (Full HD pas 4k), voir config dans ma signature (le 1+2To est en interne).


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2021)

Mon MacBook Pro aura tenu 8 ans. C'est énorme, 8 ans... C'est un enfant de 10 ans qui atteint sa majorité, c'est passer de la trentaine à presque la quarantaine ! Et encore, mon MacBook fonctionne toujours correctement : je peux mater un film sur Netflix, et surfer sans problème et sans lenteur. Les câbles et l'écran par contre sont usés, et il avait tendance à chauffer de temps à autre. J'ai donc décidé de le remplacer par un modèle plus actuel, et surtout pour supporter les prochaines mises à jour. Bref, c'est peut-être de la chance, mais je ne peux louer que la longévité des produits Apple. Jusqu'à présent, en tout cas.


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2021)

Mon iMac début 2009 acheté le 17 avril chez bea informatique à Alès a des chances de fêter ses 12 ans.


----------



## danielrr (22 Mars 2021)

MacPro early 2009 OS10,11  impecc 
Imac 27"  fin 2009  OS 10.13 assez lent
ces 2 ordis ont fonctionné 12/jour de 2010 à 2016  puis 2h/jour par après
MacBook Pro 2011  OS 10.13 impecc   ordi portable extra grâce à ses ports et son lecteur de CD 
les 3 roulent avec des programmes achetés en leur temps ou encore gratuits et mon problème si j'en change un , je devrais changer le autres avec problèmes de programmes à louer !!!! 
NB il serait interressant d'étudier le coût de la location des applications à ajouter au coût de l'ordi !
bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2021)

En ce qui me concerne, mon PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 approche doucement de ses 30 ans. Son seul problème est la nappe vidéo qui commençait à se couper au niveau de la charnière avant que je ne la renforce. Bilan : trois pistes coupées, rendant trois des quatre boutons (deux de contraste et un de luminosité) inopérants, mais si on ne touche pas au quatrième bouton, aucun problème, le réglage ne bouge pas.

Bien sur, il ne sert plus quotidiennement depuis un moment, mais aujourd'hui encore, il fait tourner son système 7.1 sans la moindre anicroche. sinon, au quotidien, j'utilise trois machines, un MBP 15 pouces (QuadCore i7 à 2,5 Ghz) mid 2015, un MacBook Air (DualCore i7 à 2,2 Ghz) early 2015, et un Mac mini mid 2010 (C2D à 2,4 Ghz). Ces trois machines servent quotidiennement, du moins les deux premières, le Mac mini, lui, ne servant qu'à faire tourner d'anciens logiciels. dont les mises à jour seraient trop onéreuses, et inutiles pour le retraité que je suis, n'est allumé que trois ou quatre fois par semaine, essentiellement pour des retouches photo et des jeux.

danielrr, d'expérience, les machines "lentes" le sont essentiellement pour deux raisons : un système "fatigué" par les threads inutiles générés par nombre d'applications inutilisées, voire supprimées, mais ayant laissé tel ou tel "daemon" actif inutilement (je viens de vérifier, mon MBA, sous Big Sur, sur lequel je n'ai pas de logiciel "lourd", même pas MS Office, avec juste Safari et le moniteur d'activité lancé, ce sont déjà 1439 threads actifs, sur le MBP, je dois bien en avoir le double). La seconde raison, purement psychologique, celle ci, est l'habitude qui fait qu'on passe de l'ébahissement devant la célérité de la nouvelle machine à une accoutumance à son niveau de performance donnant à penser qu'elle ralentit (surtout si en parallèle tu utilises une machine plus puissante).


----------



## danielrr (22 Mars 2021)

Merci Pascal77 du retour.


----------



## mokuchley (22 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mon PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 approche doucement de ses 30 ans.


on peut vous descerner la palme d'or du forum ; j'ai suivi se post et le plus ; il me semble était 15 ans
@Pascal 77 ; que vous permet de faire l'OS ? y a t il de la naviguation web ?avait vous des applications qui fonctionnent encore ?

......c'est vraiment épatant !!! comment un disque dur, une carte graphique et la dalle peuvent tenir autant de temps....avez vous un secret pour garder vosmacs aussi longtemps ?


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> on peut vous descerner la palme d'or du forum ; j'ai suivi se post et le plus ; il me semble était 15 ans
> @Pascal 77 ; que vous permet de faire l'OS ? y a t il de la naviguation web ?avait vous des applications qui fonctionnent encore ?
> 
> ......c'est vraiment épatant !!! comment un disque dur, une carte graphique et la dalle peuvent tenir autant de temps....avez vous un secret pour garder vosmacs aussi longtemps ?


Il leur fait la poussière tous les matins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2021)

Alors, pour la carte graphique, aucun problème, vu qu'il n'y en a pas, c'est le processeur qui s'occupe de tout. Pour le reste : non, pas de navigation internet pour cette machine, dépourvue d'interface réseau (je ne compte pas le malheureux port série comme une véritable interface réseau, il permet tout juste de servir d'interface à un malheureux réseau LocalTalk dont le débit est du même ordre de grandeur que celui d'un lecteur de disquettes). Pour les logiciels, Word 5.1, Excel4, Omnis 7v3 et quelques vieux jeux sont tout ce qu'il fait fonctionner, ça n'est qu'un 68030 à 33 Mhz, hein ! C'est juste la machine la plus ancienne de ma collection (que j'ai limité aux portables, pour une question d'encombrement), mais elle fonctionne toujours, c'est tout ce qui compte. Pour ce qui est de son disque dur, j'ai remplacé son 80 Mo d'origine par un gros disque de … 120 Mo, récupéré sur l'épave d'un autre PowerBook Duo 230 H.S. celui ci, ça correspond à un peu plus de 75 disquettes ! 

Cela dit, ma fille adoptive, au Cameroun, utilise toujours au quotidien mon vieux MacBook Pro 15 pouces de début 2008 (modèle mid/late 2007), et j'ai même récupéré il y a peu un MBP 17 pouces de fin 2006 en état de marche (à défaut d'être en "parfait état", visiblement, il a pas mal vécu, mais reste pleinement opérationnel).

Là de suite, j'ai devant moi un Powerbook 520c de 1994 (premier PowerBook à avoir été équipé du nouveau processeur 60LC040), lui aussi en parfait état,. En tout, ma collection compte 6 machines dites "old world" (incapables de faire tourner OS X), et pour les "new world, 4 G3, 3 G4 et un C2D (le 17' précédemment évoqué), tous ces portables en état de marche, ce qui fait 16 Mac portables  et un Mac Mini à la maison, dont les dates de fabrication s'échelonnent de 1992 à 2016..


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> ......c'est vraiment épatant !!! comment un disque dur, une carte graphique et la dalle peuvent tenir autant de temps....avez vous un secret pour garder vosmacs aussi longtemps ?


Je suis étonné de ton étonnement !

J'ai toujours mon PowerMac 8500 acheté en 1996-1997, utilisé quelques fois par an. Mais quand il est utilisé, il reste allumé 10/15 jours d'affilée. J'ai interdiction de m'en débarrasser car il contient tous les jeux de mes gamins, quand ceux-ci étaient petits, dont les TombRaider  , Prince of Persia  et tous les perso de DII  qui vont bientôt pouvoir être ressortis !!


----------



## mokuchley (22 Mars 2021)

les chiffres et valeur sont tout droit sortie d' un autre monde ! merci

sly54 ,  mes macs durent au max 3 ans ; j'ai démarré il y a 12 ans , donc j'ai moins de recul que vous " les patriarches " !!
seul un Imac a durée  6 ans

.....mais je m'accroche !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> et tous les perso de DII  qui vont bientôt pouvoir être ressortis !!


Là, il faudra, je le crains, acheter un PC, car d'après ce que je peux lire sur le site de Blizzard, la version remasterisée de DII ne sortirait que sous Windows et sur console (ainsi que le nouveau D IV, d'ailleurs)… Tout fout le camp, mon ami !


----------



## Anthony (22 Mars 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> les chiffres et valeur sont tout droit sortie d' un autre monde ! merci


Disons que cela dépend de la définition du mot « utiliser ». Parce que sinon, j’« utilise » encore ponctuellement mon Apple IIc de 1984 (et quelques machines encore plus anciennes pour écrire).


----------



## Kevick (22 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je suis étonné de ton étonnement !
> 
> J'ai toujours mon PowerMac 8500 acheté en 1996-1997, utilisé quelques fois par an. Mais quand il est utilisé, il reste allumé 10/15 jours d'affilée. J'ai interdiction de m'en débarrasser car il contient tous les jeux de mes gamins, quand ceux-ci étaient petits, dont les TombRaider  , Prince of Persia  et tous les perso de DII  qui vont bientôt pouvoir être ressortis !!


Moi j'ai tous les jeux, logiciels, utilitaires et systèmes que j'utilisais dans les années 80 et 90 mais plus aucune machine pour les faire marcher...   

Je pleure de ne pas avoir un Mac 68000 avec système 7 ou un PowerPC de la deuxième moitié des 90's... Où est ce que je pourrais trouver ce genre de bécanes encore en bon état...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, il faudra, je le crains, acheter un PC, car d'après ce que je peux lire sur le site de Blizzard, la version remasterisée de DII ne sortirait que sous Windows et sur console (ainsi que le nouveau D IV, d'ailleurs)… Tout fout le camp, mon ami !


J'y crois j'y crois j'y crois j'y crois…   




Kevick a dit:


> Moi j'ai tous les jeux, logiciels, utilitaires et systèmes que j'utilisais dans les années 80 et 90 mais plus aucune machine pour les faire marcher...
> 
> Je pleure de ne pas avoir un Mac 68000 avec système 7 ou un PowerPC de la deuxième moitié des 90's... Où est ce que je pourrais trouver ce genre de bécanes encore en bon état...


Il y a ce fil sur MacGé pour les dons de matériel fonctionnel…


----------



## Anthony (22 Mars 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> Où est ce que je pourrais trouver ce genre de bécanes encore en bon état...


La section Classic Mac sur ces forums, Le Bon Coin, eBay, les vides-grenier… Ce ne sont pas les machines les plus rares, ni les plus chères.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (26 Mars 2021)

Mon 13" Mi 2012 aura tenu de 2018 à 2021, sans compter sa précédente propriétaire qui l'utilisais depuis son achat en 2012.

Petite histoire de ce MacBook, comme quoi à l'époque, ces machines étaient vraiment faite pour durer: 


```
Je l'ai acheté pour 120€ à un ami informaticien qui l'avais dans sa pile d'ordinateur pour pièce, le MacBook affichait le dossier avec un ?
A cette époque j'étais en stage dans sa boutique d'informatique, et dans mon temps libre j'essayais de réparer ce MacBook.

C'était un challenge, peu importe le dd, il ne le détectais pas.
J'ai fini par comprendre que le problème venait de la nappe SATA.
J'ai donc trouvé un HDD Caddy que j'ai mis à la place du SuperDrive, et j'y ai mis le disque dur.

Miracle, ça fonctionne, donc avec CMD+Option+R j'essaie de réinstaller macOS
C'était Mountain Lion, donc je réinstalle, ça fonctionne.
J'essaie de l'upgrade à Mavericks, ça passe.
J'essaie Catalina, et là ça ne fonctionne pas.

Il s'installe, et au redémarrage, voyant blanc clignote plusieurs fois et redémarre "macOS n'as pas pu être installé"
J'ai mis longtemps à comprendre ce qui n'allait pas.
Lors de la mise à jour UEFI, le Mac va chercher les fichiers de mise à jour sur la partition du disque branché sur le connecteur disque dur, et non sur celui du SuperDrive, à défaut d'avoir un disque dur à cet emplacement (due à la nappe qui était niqué), il ne pouvait pas mettre à niveau et donc affichais une erreur.

J'ai essayé avec une nappe différente qui était dans la pile de pièce de MacBook, ça ne marchais pas non plus
A force, j'ai ré-essayé le disque dur le connecteur disque dur, avec le MacBook ouvert, sur le côté
Dans un certain angle, le disque était détecté, mais dans un autre non.
A force de très nombreuses tentative, j'ai fini par réussir à mettre à jour l'UEFI avec le disque dur branché sur la nappe endommagé, et j'ai pu remettre le disque dur dans le caddy du SuperDrive.
Et là il démarre sans soucis dessus.

Et donc au final j'ai pu avoir un MacBook Pro 13" Mi 2012 fonctionnel sous Catalina, hormis le soucis de la nappe (que je n'ai jamais résolu), tout fonctionnais bien, même la batterie tenais encore 4h.
Pour quelques sous j'y ai mis 8Go de RAM et un SSD.

Il m'a fait de 2018 jusqu'en mars 2021 ou je l'ai finalement vendu pour passer à un MacBook Pro Retina Fin 2013.
Mais j'ai toujours été étonné de la robustesse et de la durabilité de ces machines en tout cas. Il m'a servi autant d'ordinateur secondaire comme de machine principale, sans jamais broncher.
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (26 Mars 2021)

Mon iMac 20" mi 2007 que j'utilise au quotidien est toujours aussi vaillant. J'ai aussi un PB 145 qui fonctionnait bien aux dernières nouvelles  et un Powerbook G4 sur lequel je faisait encore ma compta il y a peu dessus.

Bref Apple, au dire de certains c'est cher.....ok mais cela dure longteeeeeeemps. Petit bémol, il est clair qu'au niveau mise à jour mon iMac commence à montrer ses limites.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2021)

Frank Drebin a dit:


> Mon iMac 20" mi 2007 que j'utilise au quotidien est toujours aussi vaillant. J'ai aussi un PB 145 qui fonctionnait bien aux dernières nouvelles  et un Powerbook G4 sur lequel je faisait encore ma compta il y a peu dessus.
> 
> Bref Apple, au dire de certains c'est cher.....ok mais cela dure longteeeeeeemps. Petit bémol, il est clair qu'au niveau mise à jour mon iMac commence à montrer ses limites.


Un de mes amis en utilisait un, lorsque je lui ai trouvé un 21,5 pouces plus récent. à l'époque, sa facturation tournait sous Windows XP sur un vieux Sony Vaio que je lui avait donné il y a une dizaine d'années, lorsque son PC avait rendu l'âme. Le 20 pouces étant devenu inutilisé, il a remplacé le Vaio : un SSD de 1 Go avec une partition "Boot Camp" sur laquelle Windows 7 32 bits est installé, et sa facturation est repartie pour 10 ans.

Le secret qui permet d'utiliser en sécurité des versions plus mises à jour de Windows, c'est que la machine sur laquelle tourne sa facturation est déconnectée du réseau, par mesure de sécurité, elle n'y est connectée que très ponctuellement, lorsque je dois prendre la main à distance pour apporter telle ou telle modification à la facturation (c'est moi qui l'ai développée), et de nouveau déconnectée aussitôt la prise en main terminée.


----------



## Lulucmy (27 Mars 2021)

J'ai toujours mon MacBook Pro late-2011, c'est sûr qu'il est plus lent qu'avant mais tout fonctionne encore. Je le prend en voyage ou en déplacement, c'est nickel !
J'ai augmenté la RAM, changé le disque pour avoir plus d'espace mais je regrette pas d'y avoir mis le prix il y a 10 ans.


----------



## Lamahi (27 Mars 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> c'est sûr qu'il est plus lent qu'avant mais tout fonctionne encore.


Je pense qu'une clean install lui ferai du bien


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mars 2021)

Est-ce que l'on peut compter + de 10 ans quand sur un portable de 2007 échangé en 2017 pour vice caché par un 2017 qui de plus peut rester à jour à Big Sur ? Soit 14 ans de performances avec toujours la possibilité de suivre les mise à jour ?


----------



## Lulucmy (28 Mars 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Je pense qu'une clean install lui ferai du bien


J’y ai pensé mais sur un Mac aussi vieux ça peut vraiment changer quelque chose ?


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> J’y ai pensé mais sur un Mac aussi vieux ça peut vraiment changer quelque chose ?


Je n'ai jamais fait de clean install et je crois que je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.
A moins que tu aies très mal géré ton système à force de bidouillages et que tu aies navigué jusqu'à plus soif sur une tripotée de sites douteux.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> J’y ai pensé mais sur un Mac aussi vieux ça peut vraiment changer quelque chose ?


Ca dépend _pourquoi_ ton Mac est lent… Si le problème est hardware (disque dur) il est clair qu'une clean install ne changera rien…


----------



## Lamahi (29 Mars 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> J’y ai pensé mais sur un Mac aussi vieux ça peut vraiment changer quelque chose ?


J’ai fait une clean install il y a un an de mon iMac 2008 qui n’avait jamais été clean installé et je peux te dire que tu la sens, la différence


----------



## Lulucmy (31 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca dépend _pourquoi_ ton Mac est lent… Si le problème est hardware (disque dur) il est clair qu'une clean install ne changera rien…


Je pense pas, j'ai changé le disque dur et ajouté de la RAM il y a 2 ans, je vais tenter au cas où


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Je pense pas, j'ai changé le disque dur et ajouté de la RAM il y a 2 ans, je vais tenter au cas où


Si tu veux tu peux faire un rapport EtreCheck. Mais dans ce cas, crée un nouveau fil et cite ton message précédent, pour qu'on puisse faire le lien.


----------



## korinthe (12 Mai 2021)

Mon iMac 27 date d'avril 2008 , je m'en sers tous les jours ou presque, plusieurs heures, il fonctionne parfaitement, jamais d'incident. J'ai seulement augmenté la RAM. Il va me servir de stockage dans un avenir proche et de visionnage de séries ou films, car supporté par un nombre de sites de plus en plus réduit ... A tel point que je suis contraint d'utiliser mon MBP de + en + souvent. Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par le nouveau iMac 24.


----------



## la_pendule (13 Mai 2021)

Comme le topic parle de comparaison de durée de vie entre les divers acteurs du marché je fais une liste de tout mon matos :

L'iMac "familial" de la maison a 6 ans, il était quasi inutilisable y a encore quelques mois tellement il ramait mais un passage de HDD au SSD lui a donné une seconde vie, aujourd'hui il tourne comme une horloge, sous Mac OS Big Sur 11.3.1

J'ai eu mon premier PC en 1999, une tour HP, puis a suivi une tour que j'ai monté moi même, et ce jusqu'à 2009 : mon premier portable. Donc 2 tours en 10 ans, qui n'ont jamais vu Windows (linux uniquement, sauf le Windows 98 préinstallé sur le HP que j'avais viré dès le premier jour).

Ensuite de 2009 à 2015 j'ai eu 4 portables "PC" achetés sous des windows que j'ai jarté pour linux, qui sont tous morts de panne matérielle, parfois accidentelle.

 Puis à partir de 2015, 2 chromebooks, 3 ans de vie chacun, ils fonctionnent encore mais deviennent obsolètes au bout d'un moment : le premier n'avait pas le google play store et le second avait le playstore mais pas la possibilité d'installer des applis linux comme les chromebooks modernes donc je suis passé au MBA, on verra donc pour la suite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2021)

korinthe a dit:


> Mon iMac 27 date d'avril 2008 , je m'en sers tous les jours ou presque, plusieurs heures, il fonctionne parfaitement, jamais d'incident. J'ai seulement augmenté la RAM. Il va me servir de stockage dans un avenir proche et de visionnage de séries ou films, car supporté par un nombre de sites de plus en plus réduit ... A tel point que je suis contraint d'utiliser mon MBP de + en + souvent. Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par le nouveau iMac 24.


Tu peux toujours l'utiliser comme second écran de ton MBP !


----------



## SuperCed (14 Mai 2021)

Mon iMac mi 2010 est en train de crever doucement. Pb de carte vidéo (déjà changée une fois), bloqué en High Sierra (chiant quand on fait du dev), carte Ethernet morte (après un orage), l'écran qui est marqué et qui commence à clignoter un peu.
Bref, j'ai tout changé par un Mac Mini après presque 10 ans.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2021)

Mon iMac date de 2013, il tourne tous les jours mais commence a planter sans raison. Il est peut être temps d'en changer.

Le Mac mini que j'avais acheté en 2006 marche toujours. Il est lent, mais sert régulièrement pour le scanner A3. Peut être qu'un SSD lui ferait du bien


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mon iMac date de 2013, il tourne tous les jours mais commence a planter sans raison. Il est peut être temps d'en changer.


Si c'est toujours un disque rotatif, cloner le disque sur un externe, le formater puis cloner à rebours pourrait arranger.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Si c'est toujours un disque rotatif, cloner le disque sur un externe, le formater puis cloner à rebours pourrait arranger.


Hier soir j’ai réinstallé à zéro le système après formatage du disque. On verra si ça aide. J’ai juste réinstallé les applications indispensables. Néanmoins c’est vrais que ce Mac a déjà subit un changement de disque sous garantie. J’espère le prolonger encore quelques années.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2021)

Il n'y a que trois raisons qui peuvent ralentir un ordinateur sous Mac OS :

1) Il ne redémarre jamais (utilisation inapropriée de la mise en veille),
2) la surcharge pondérale (trop d'extensions, bureau surchargé),
3) le disque fragmenté (et pas seulement les fichiers, l'espace libre aussi).

Bon, d'accord, il y en a une quatrième : l'habitude, au début on le trouve rapide, puis plus le temps passe et plus il semble devenir lent car on s'habitue, mais cette raison là est purement subjective. Par contre, pour ce qui est objectif, les trois raisons évoquées ci-dessus peuvent très bien se combiner.


----------



## mokuchley (17 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 3) le disque fragmenté (et pas seulement les fichiers, l'espace libre aussi).


je croyais que ce problème n'existait plus avec les nouveau OS, nouveau mac

qu'utilisez vous pour defragmenter un DDI ? je pensai que la defragmentation n'etait pas necessaire sur mac


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> qu'utilisez vous pour defragmenter un DDI ? je pensai que la defragmentation n'etait pas necessaire sur mac


Attention, jamais de défragmentation sur un SSD


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> je croyais que ce problème n'existait plus avec les nouveau OS, nouveau mac
> 
> qu'utilisez vous pour defragmenter un DDI ? je pensai que la defragmentation n'etait pas necessaire sur mac


Bon alors, là, il va falloir tordre le cou à quelques idées fausses :

1) bien relire le message de Sly54 : la défragmentation ne concerne *que* les disques électro-mécaniques, *jamais* les SSD
2) si, la défragmentation est nécessaire de temps en temps sur Mac, l'idée fausse que ça ne l'est pas est induite par la propriété de Mac OS X de procéder automatiquement à la défragmentation des petits fichiers *système*, mais seulement de ceux là. Ce faisant, il aggrave la fragmentation du disque (eh oui, il y a deux fragmentations : celle des fichiers, et celle du disque, ça n'est pas la même chose).

Alors, explications : un fichier est fragmenté lorsque les blocs qui le constituent ne sont plus consécutifs, ce qui, évidemment, ralentit le temps nécessaire pour le lire. Cependant, le fait de ne défragmenter que les fichiers va augmenter la fragmentation du disque (fragmentation de son espace libre), ce qui, là, ralentit les écritures (et de futures lectures), car les fichiers à écrire vont à leur tour se trouver fragmentés.

Donc, il convient périodiquement de procéder à une défragmentation complète (disque et fichiers), ce que Mac OS X ne fait pas automatiquement.

Les outils : soit des outils de maintenance de disque du commerce ayant la fonction "défragmentation", comme (à titre d'exemple) Drive Genius, soit des outils de clonage comme (toujours à titre d'exemple) CarbonCopyCloner, associés à un disque supplémentaire bootable. On procède à un clonage sur le disque supplémentaire, puis on reboote depuis le clone, on formate le disque principal avant de cloner en inverse, du clone vers le disque principal.

Sur le plan du temps (c'est assez long, d'autant plus si le disque est de grande capacité et assez plein), les deux méthodes se valent (surtout qu'avant de défragmenter il est très fortement recommandé de sauvegarder, on ne sait jamais quel impondérable peut survenir), la défragmentation intégrale à bien lieu, toutefois, les outils spécialisés présentent généralement l'avantage de placer systématiquement les fichiers système regroupés dans le début du disque afin de rendre leur accès plus rapide, ce qu'un double clonage ne fait pas.


----------



## la_pendule (18 Mai 2021)

Au boulot (SI d'une boite dans la création musicale) j'ai affaire ce matin à un MBP i5 / 8 Go sur SDD de 2013 : il rame tellement que j'arrive à peine à l'utiliser, je sais même pas quoi en faire...
Là il s'agit pas de fragmentation puisque SSD.
Du coup juste trop de choses installées ? Sachant que l'utilisateur qui me l'a amené le rachète à la boîte pour usage perso, de toute façon je vais l'effacer, ça suffira à lui redonner de la vigueur ? (C'est même pas une demande de sa part, c'est juste moi qui m'interroge sur la lenteur que je vois à chaque fois sur les mac un peu vieux, que ce soit MacBook ou iMac….)


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2021)

Étonnant. A mon avis, en l'installant proprement il devrait retrouver une jeunesse qu'il a perdu à force d'ajouts.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Du coup juste trop de choses installées ?


Ou bien pas assez de RAM. Ou bien des anti virus. Ou bien plus assez de place sur le SSD. Ou bien…
Donc oui, formater la machine devrait lui rendre sa vigueur.


----------



## mokuchley (18 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon alors, là, il va falloir tordre le cou à quelques idées fausses :


merci @Pascal 77  ; pour moi c'est du jamais lu; j'en prends bien note , d'autant plus que je viens d'acheter CCC

si les moderateur permettent cette dernière incartarde ; on peut deframenter un disque externe sans OS aussi ?

bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2021)

Je possède un iMac mid-2007 sous Mavericks et 3 gB Ram. Il me sert encore régulièrement pour des scans ou des prints.
Il fonctionne encore parfaitement mais affiche une certaine lenteur pour la navigation internet - l'avantage, c'est que tous mes anciens périphériques sont full opérationnels (scanner, imprimante, DD externes, etc...)

Pour mon usage quotidien, j'utilise un Mac Mini 2014 sous Mojave avec 8gB de Ram.
Je ne passerai pas à Catalina ni à Big Sur et j'ai même arrêté les mises à jour proposées par Mojave pour éviter de me retrouver avec une brique pendant une semaine, ce qui a été le cas avec une mise à jour de sécurité pour laquelle Apple a du pondre un correctif.
Ce Mac mini me donne entière satisfaction !


----------



## le.tof (18 Mai 2021)

Durée de vie de mon mac : oh ! bien plus encore .


----------



## la_pendule (18 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Étonnant. A mon avis, en l'installant proprement il devrait retrouver une jeunesse qu'il a perdu à force d'ajouts.





Sly54 a dit:


> Ou bien pas assez de RAM. Ou bien des anti virus. Ou bien plus assez de place sur le SSD. Ou bien…
> Donc oui, formater la machine devrait lui rendre sa vigueur.


Des antivirus non, on installe Sophos pour enrôler les Mac à notre stratégie mais pas d'antivirus.

Pour le pas assez de ram, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre : à l'allumage la ram est juste chargée de l'OS non ? Pourquoi un Mac récent avec 8Go tourne correctement mais pas celui-ci ?

Bon quoiqu'il en soit je verrai quand je l'aurai réinstallé.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Pour le pas assez de ram, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre : à l'allumage la ram est juste chargée de l'OS non ? Pourquoi un Mac récent avec 8Go tourne correctement mais pas celui-ci ?


Les Mac M1 n'ont pas la même gestion de la mémoire que les Intels. Il a toujours fallu plus de mémoire aux appareils Intels, que ce soit des Mac ou des PC. Même du temps des PowerPC, c'était le cas. Simple question d'architecture et de fonctionnement.


----------



## la_pendule (18 Mai 2021)

Ça j'entends tout à fait, c'est plus le fait que ça ait suffit "à une époque" et plus à présent. Un HD qui sature avec le temps et les install, j'entends, mais de la RAM qui normalement se vide à chaque extinction, c'est plus surprenant.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> mais de la RAM qui normalement se vide à chaque extinction, c'est plus surprenant.


Non, si tu ouvres beaucoup d'applications et que tu  n'as pas assez de RAM, tu génèreras du swap.


----------



## la_pendule (19 Mai 2021)

Oui mais le swap s'efface au prochain reboot normalement, non ? (sous Linux c'est comme ça en tout cas)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Au boulot (SI d'une boite dans la création musicale) j'ai affaire ce matin à un MBP i5 / 8 Go sur SDD de 2013 : il rame tellement que j'arrive à peine à l'utiliser, je sais même pas quoi en faire...
> Là il s'agit pas de fragmentation puisque SSD.
> Du coup juste trop de choses installées ? Sachant que l'utilisateur qui me l'a amené le rachète à la boîte pour usage perso, de toute façon je vais l'effacer, ça suffira à lui redonner de la vigueur ? (C'est même pas une demande de sa part, c'est juste moi qui m'interroge sur la lenteur que je vois à chaque fois sur les mac un peu vieux, que ce soit MacBook ou iMac….)


Un formatage suivi d'une clean instal aura sur les performances le même effet qu'une bonne purge. Attention avec le SSD, pas de formatage dit "de sécurité"*, ça aurait le même effet qu'une défragmentation, à savoir user inutilement les cellules de stockage.


(*) Formatage avec "zeroing", en une ou plusieurs passes, destiné à empêcher la récupération des données effacées … Jamais sur un SSD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci @Pascal 77  ; pour moi c'est du jamais lu; j'en prends bien note , d'autant plus que je viens d'acheter CCC
> 
> si les moderateur permettent cette dernière incartarde ; on peut deframenter un disque externe sans OS aussi ?
> 
> bonne journée



Bon, alors pour les disques (électro-mécaniques, j'insiste) de données sans système, oui, la défragmentation périodique est aussi utile, même si généralement, c'est à une moindre fréquence. Toutefois, sur des disques presque pleins avec beaucoup d'effacements/écritures, une fréquence de défragmentation plus élevée peut servir.

Autre avantage qui m'avait échappé dans le post que tu évoque pour les logiciels spécialisés par rapport à ceux de clonage : avant de lancer la défragmentation, ils contrôlent le disque, et te disent si elle est nécessaire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je possède un iMac mid-2007 sous Mavericks et 3 gB Ram. Il me sert encore régulièrement pour des scans ou des prints.
> Il fonctionne encore parfaitement mais affiche une certaine lenteur pour la navigation internet - l'avantage, c'est que tous mes anciens périphériques sont full opérationnels (scanner, imprimante, DD externes, etc...)
> 
> Pour mon usage quotidien, j'utilise un Mac Mini 2014 sous Mojave avec 8gB de Ram.
> ...


Pour ma machine principale (MBP 15" Quad-core i7 à 2,5 Ghz "mi-2015"), je suis aussi resté sous Mojave pour des raisons similaires. J'attendrais pour le mettre à jour que Mojave soit (lâchement) abandonné par Apple, et que les navigateurs qu'il supporte ne permettent plus de naviguer sereinement sur internet.

Par contre, pour ton iMac, tu pourrais améliorer la situation en passant sa Ram à 6 Go (le maxi qu'il supporte), voire en lui greffant un SSD à la place de son disque si tu t'es réconcilié avec ta caisse à outils. Un de mes ans en a un, un 20 pouces de la même année que le tien, on a gonflé sa mémoire et remplacé son disque dur par un SSD, que ça soit sous Mac OS ou sous Windows*, il ne le reconnait plus.

(*) il a profité du remplacement de son Mac par un plus récent pour remplacer un vieux PC à bout de souffle par son ancien Mac. Comme le passage de sa facturation sous Mac OS demanderait trop d'investissement, je lui ai installé Windows 7 pour la faire tourner, ça ne pose pas de problème de sécurité, car cette machine est totalement isolée du réseau, sans connexion internet, par précaution.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Oui mais le swap s'efface au prochain reboot normalement, non ? (sous Linux c'est comme ça en tout cas)


Oui, absolument. Mais il reviendra évidemment si tu ouvres toujours tes applications et que tu consommes plus que toute ta RAM.


----------



## mokuchley (19 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les outils : soit des outils de maintenance de disque du commerce ayant la fonction "défragmentation", comme (à titre d'exemple) Drive Genius


je cherche et ne tombe que sur les sites de telechargement pour drive genius (c'est drive ou driver genius) que je ne toucherai pas ; quel est le site officiel ou le nom du fabriquant / developpeur ? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> je cherche et ne tombe que sur les sites de telechargement pour drive genius (c'est drive ou driver genius) que je ne toucherai pas ; quel est le site officiel ou le nom du fabriquant / developpeur ? merci



C'est par ici ! Ou mieux encore : Par là !


----------



## mokuchley (19 Mai 2021)

merci pascal77 : prosoft est le fabriquant et tri-edre le developpeur...ou j'ai tout faux...quel difference ! ; bien qu'en te lisant "Ou mieux encore :" , ça détermine mon choix 

j'avais pas lu !


----------



## chafpa (19 Mai 2021)

Bigre, pas donné le Drive Genius


----------



## la_pendule (19 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, absolument. Mais il reviendra évidemment si tu ouvres toujours tes applications et que tu consommes plus que toute ta RAM.


Oui ok, ça c'est sûr, mais là c'est dès le démarrage que ça rame...


----------



## Sud083 (19 Mai 2021)

Quand ça rame dès le démarrage je testerai plutôt une clean install 
Le manque de Ram on le ressent plutôt à l’utilisation dans les diverses applications


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci pascal77 : prosoft est le fabriquant et tri-edre le developpeur...ou j'ai tout faux...quel difference ! ; bien qu'en te lisant "Ou mieux encore :" , ça détermine mon choix
> 
> j'avais pas lu !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 226603


En fait, ProSoft est le développeur, et Tri-Edre était le distributeur pour la France. Je ne sais pas s'ils ont été remplacés.


----------



## SuperCed (22 Mai 2021)

Simplement, tu as un utilitaire par défaut sur le système qui te permet de voir l'utilisation de ram, du processeur et des accès disques et ça te permettra de voir quel est le souci. Parfois, c'est une appli ou un démon qui prend beaucoup de processeur tout simplement. Une fois la cause identifiée, tu pourras prendre des décisions.


----------



## Kolof (24 Juin 2021)

Mon iMac 21,5" late 2013 a rendu l'âme en janvier de cette année, donc grosso modo 7 ans. C'est moi qui ai manqué de vigilance : le ventilateur était devenu vieux, l'ordinateur chauffait mais je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte, ça a fini par endommager les circuits.


----------



## smog (24 Juin 2021)

MB Unibody de 2008 (utilisé quotidiennement, enseignement informatique) et iMac 2011 à la maison.
Tout tourne très bien, sauf Safari des fois. Seul truc, le MB est relativement lourd par rapport à ce qui se fait aujourd'hui.
Je croise les doigts pour que le portable tienne jusqu'à une MàJ des M1 (pour prendre un plus léger, comme un MacBook Air).


----------



## pocketalex (24 Juin 2021)

smog a dit:


> MB Unibody de 2008 (utilisé quotidiennement, enseignement informatique) et iMac 2011 à la maison.
> Tout tourne très bien, sauf Safari des fois. Seul truc, le MB est relativement lourd par rapport à ce qui se fait aujourd'hui.
> Je croise les doigts pour que le portable tienne jusqu'à une MàJ des M1 (pour prendre un plus léger, comme un MacBook Air).



Mon frère à un MacBook Air qui date de ....2009 ou 2010 je ne sais plus

Il a eu à un moment un souci avec Safari qui réclamait un MacOS plus récent, MaCOS qui ne pouvait être installé sur ce portable (trop vieux). Il a résolu le souci en installant Chrome qui a eu la bénédiction de proposer la toute dernière version encore bien longtemps


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2021)

smog a dit:


> MB Unibody de 2008 (utilisé quotidiennement, enseignement informatique) et iMac 2011 à la maison.
> Tout tourne très bien, sauf Safari des fois. Seul truc, le MB est relativement lourd par rapport à ce qui se fait aujourd'hui.
> Je croise les doigts pour que le portable tienne jusqu'à une MàJ des M1 (pour prendre un plus léger, comme un MacBook Air).


Si ton MB est le modèle "alu", alors, il a deux années d'avance sur les autres MB, j'en ai un, il a les mêmes caractéristiques que les MB de 2010, et aussi que mon Mac mini de 2010. LA seule différence est le chip vidéo (GeForce 9400m contre GeForce 320m pour les modèles 2010), mais les tests que j'ai pu faire montrent que ça ne fait guère de différence, et à fréquence et Ram égale (2,4 Ghz et 8 Go de Ram), le MB se montre globalement un quart de chouilla plus véloce que le Mac mini, bien que les SSD de celui-ci soient plus récents et de plus grande capacité (500 et 250 Go sur le Mac mini, contre 128 et 120 Go sur le MB).

Seul inconvénient du MB par rapport aux modèles de 2010 (mais pas insurmontable, des outils permettent de passer outre) : limitation à El Capitan contre High Sierra pour les "2010".

Chez moi, il est la machine de jeux, je le fais tourner sous Snow Leopard, car j'ai des Mac plus récents (MBA début 2015, dual-core i7 2,2 Ghz sous Big Sur, et MBP 15 mid 2015 quad-core i7 2,5 Ghz sous Mojave) pour l'utilisation quotidienne, mais retraité, j'ai du temps libre, donc, il sert quasiment tous les jours aussi.

Cela dit, pour ce qui est de la "durée de vie", j'ai des machines plus anciennes qui tournent toujours parfaitement, le plus vieux est un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 (68030 à 33 Mhz) sous système 7.1, et j'utilise encore régulièrement (pour numériser des vinyles et autres cassettes audio) un PowerBook "Pismo" G3/500 Mhz de 2000 sous Tiger.


----------



## smog (27 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seul inconvénient du MB par rapport aux modèles de 2010 (mais pas insurmontable, des outils permettent de passer outre) : limitation à El Capitan contre High Sierra pour les "2010".


Oui, si tu as un lien vers un de ces outils, je veux bien : j'ai High Siera sur mon iMac et j'aimerais autant harmoniser les deux...


----------



## smog (27 Juin 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> Mon frère à un MacBook Air qui date de ....2009 ou 2010 je ne sais plus
> 
> Il a eu à un moment un souci avec Safari qui réclamait un MacOS plus récent, MaCOS qui ne pouvait être installé sur ce portable (trop vieux). Il a résolu le souci en installant Chrome qui a eu la bénédiction de proposer la toute dernière version encore bien longtemps


Oui, c'est exactement ça. Du coup ma version ancienne de Safari coince sur certains sites modernes. J'ai installé Chrome et Firefox en plus si nécessaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2021)

Non, pas de lien, mais quelqu'un m'en avait mis un dans un des topics de Classic Mac, je cherche !

Trouvé ! C'est là


----------



## smog (29 Juin 2021)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## L’orme rouge (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 6 ans pour un Mac , cela me parait court comme durée de vie !!
> Après la durée d'utilisation doit avoir une importance ?


Le mien a 7 ans 
Il fonctionne encore très bien mais un peu plus lentement....


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> Et vous ? Combien d'années a durée votre mac ?
> C'est une question qui me taraude l'esprit, a savoir, est-ce qu'un mac a une durée de vie plus allongé qu'un PC/windows ?
> 
> Quel est la durée moyenne de vie d'un mac ? A cette question sly54 parlait de 7-8 ans, moi , je lui retorqué 5 ans et vous qu'en pensez vous


Ca dépend ! Oh la belle réponse bateau, mais un matériel à une carte d'identité qui est à l'image du propriétaire et surtout de l'entretien qu'il fera. Pour ma part, mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 sous macOS High Sierra avec un SSD et 8 Go de mémoire, tient parfaitement la route. Je ne fais plus de gros travaux, il me sert pour internet, en vacances, de bouclier pour tester des logiciels, bref, le petit martyr, mon souffre-douleur pour mal de choses et il tient le coup !


----------



## eckri (11 Octobre 2021)

jai le dernier ipad pro M1 et iphone 15 pro max mais je suis tres fier de mon MAC Pro de fin 2009


----------



## Sud083 (11 Octobre 2021)

eckri a dit:


> jai le dernier ipad pro M1 et iphone 15 pro max mais je suis tres fier de mon MAC Pro de fin 2009



iPhone 15 Pro Max ? Il ressemble à quoi ? [emoji16]


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Je crois qu'il s'est fait avoir, ou alors, c'est un copain de Doc Brown  

Ou alors il a simplement confondu les chiffres du clavier.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ou alors il a simplement confondu les chiffres du clavier.


Ou alors c'est Tim C. himself…


----------



## Pierre H (11 Octobre 2021)

Non Tim il aurait jamais avoué avoir encore un Mac Pro 2009. D'autant que celui-ci fait tourner Big Sur sans souci...


----------



## eckri (11 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> iPhone 15 Pro Max ? Il ressemble à quoi ? [emoji16]


12 pro max



Pierre H a dit:


> Non Tim il aurait jamais avoué avoir encore un Mac Pro 2009. D'autant que celui-ci fait tourner Big Sur sans souci...


avec Sierra seulement


----------



## Pierre H (11 Octobre 2021)

eckri a dit:


> avec Sierra seulement


Le mien est sous Mojave et tourne comme une bête ! C'est probablement la dernière machine d'Apple qui avait autant de puissance, mais surtout de possibilités d'évolution. Ce qui peut aussi expliquer pourquoi Apple est passé au tout-soudé par la suite parce que les bidouilleurs qui utilisent leurs machines pendant plus d'une décennie c'est pas bon pour le business...


----------



## mokuchley (12 Octobre 2021)

peut-être que si on reposait ce post sur la duree de vie , dans dix ans, les resultats  seraient differents


----------



## Pierre H (12 Octobre 2021)

Clair ! Le sondage aurait peu de chance d'avoir 44% de Mac de plus de 10 ans !


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2021)

On verras dans 10 ans mais je ne serai pas aussi catégorique. Les puces actuels ne font plus des bon spectaculaire en puissance. Du coup, il est de plus en plus facile de garder un appareil ancien assez longtemps.


----------



## Pierre H (12 Octobre 2021)

Oui hormis la fragilité et le manque de modifs possibles.


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2021)

Pierre H a dit:


> Oui hormis la fragilité


Première nouvelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2021)

Faut voir, sur les 20 Mac en état de fonctionnement que j'ai, 17 ont plus de dix ans, et 10 ont plus de 20 ans, le plus ancien aura même 30 ans l'an prochain (et celui là ça fait plus de 15 ans que je l'ai) !


----------



## Pierre H (12 Octobre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Première nouvelle.


Claviers papillons par exemple...


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2021)

Pierre H a dit:


> Claviers papillons par exemple...


Qui n’existe plus depuis quelque temps, et possède tous les attributs du « hareng rouge ». Entre l’abandon des pièces mobiles et l’uniformisation de la plateforme matérielle, les machines qui vont passer le cap de la première année « risquent » bien de durer (très) longtemps. Et comme Apple assure le support logiciel bien au-delà des cinq ans…


----------



## Pierre H (12 Octobre 2021)

Pas faux. On verra dans le temps alors.


----------



## Teddy857 (15 Octobre 2021)

Sur le parc que je gère le plus vieux est un G3 bleu et blanc 1999 qui tourne encore parfaitement mais très peut utilisé aujourd’hui.

Nous avons un parc d'environ 30 mac composé de serveur, mac fixe et portable.

Les plus fragiles sont les portables environ 5 à 6 ans (maltraitance user) avant les premiers soucis, pour les autres machines hormis quelques HDD claqué j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une CM d'HS suite à une surtension et c'est tout depuis maintenant 20 ans que je m'occupe du parc.

Nous avons des iMac (environ 10) qui tournent H24 dans un atelier (chaudronnerie) avec toute la poussière que cela emmène, le plus vieux en service date de 2010.

En moyenne:


serveurs remplacé au bout de 6-8 ans
portable remplacé au bout de 5-6 ans
poste fixe remplacé au bout de 10-12 ans


----------



## guillaumelou (12 Avril 2022)

Mo MBP 13 a 9 ans et tourne parfaitement avec un SSD et 8 Go de ram.


----------



## mokuchley (13 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut voir, sur les 20 Mac en état de fonctionnement que j'ai, 17 ont plus de dix ans, et 10 ont plus de 20 ans, le plus ancien aura même 30 ans l'an prochain (et celui là ça fait plus de 15 ans que je l'ai) !


Oui, mais quelle capacité, ou quel pourcentage de travail execute-il ; après cinq ans - après 10 ans - Arriver a 20 ans

d'une manière general, les personnes qui ont gardé leur MAC entre 5 et 10 ans ne disent pas s'il marche comme a la 1er année
Moi ; au bourt de cinq ans d'un MBP de 2015 ; il s'essouffle pour un rien ; regarder une video

Donc si on peux garder un mac aussi lontemps; je me dis que l'on fait des concessions
Finalement mon MBP a tenue 5 ans ( qui pour moi est enorme) et donc, aujourd'hui je le menage donc je lui en demande moins

PS etite question a part : peux t on faire depoussieré un MBP dans un apple store ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> Oui, mais quelle capacité, ou quel pourcentage de travail execute-il ; après cinq ans - après 10 ans - Arriver a 20 ans
> 
> d'une manière general, les personnes qui ont gardé leur MAC entre 5 et 10 ans ne disent pas s'il marche comme a la 1er année
> Moi ; au bourt de cinq ans d'un MBP de 2015 ; il s'essouffle pour un rien ; regarder une video
> ...


Alors, il y a deux choses qui ralentissent un Mac :

- les impressions de l'utilisateur, le subjectif : au début, il parait très rapide parce qu'on le compare au Mac précédent, forcément moins performant, d'une part, et parce qu'on s'habitue à ses performances d'autre part, et qu'on a tendance à les comparer à celles des autres Mac plus récents qu'on peut être amené à utiliser ponctuellement par-ci ou par là.

- la surcharge du système, l'objectif : au fur et à mesure des années, on ajoute des trucs, puis on en retire et on en ajoute d'autres, mais on ne retire pas toujours tout, on laisse souvent un daemon par ci, une tâche de fond par là, et à la longue, ça impacte les performances. Il y a aussi les mises à jour système, qui augmentent la charge, mais rien qu'une clean installée ne puisse résoudre, parce que la "puissance" du Mac, elle, ne varie pas.

Parmi mes 20 Mac, il y en a deux, âgés de 7 ans (MBA 13 i7 début 2015 et MBP 15 i7 mi 2015), que j'utilise quotidiennement, je n'ai absolument pas l'impression qu'ils soient aujourd'hui plus lents qu'au début. Il y en a trois autres qui se partagent une utilisation quotidienne par période un PowerBook G3/500 Mhz (Pismo) de 2000, un iBook G4 14" à 1,42 Ghz de 2005 et un MacBook "alu" 2008 à 2,2 Ghz. Ces machines ne font tourner que des jeux (mais les jeux sont généralement assez gourmands en puissance), une maintenance fréquente du système, et une stabilité de leur configuration (je n'y ajoute que très rarement des logiciels, quasiment jamais, en fait) fait qu'aucun des trois ne semble s'essouffler. Quant aux autres, il est vrai que leur utilisation est beaucoup plus épisodique, mais ils sont tous opérationnels.


----------



## SuperCed (14 Avril 2022)

Ya aussi un truc tout bête. La poussière. Il faut de temps en temps, dépoussiérer l'intérieur car sinon, ça empêche le Mac de bien se refroidir et le processeur va tourner à une fréquence inférieure.


----------



## mokuchley (14 Avril 2022)

Au sujet de la poussiere, que j'aimerai enlevé, quelqu'un avait dit qu'il fallait être precautionneux car en la retirant completement on pouvait endommager le mac ; l'ordinateur habitué a travailler avec la poussière, pourrait dysfonctionner

mais je n'ai pas entendu cet etat de fait plusieurs fois

merci pascal pour ton retour ; le jour ou j'ai un mac qui dure dix ans , je sabre le champagne : question subsidiaire, arrive tu as utilisé un naviguateur sur un mac de dix ans ? et lequelles ?
Sinon preferes tu mettres les OS les plus recent ou les laisse sur un OS qui a trouvé sa stabilité ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> merci pascal pour ton retour ; le jour ou j'ai un mac qui dure dix ans , je sabre le champagne : question subsidiaire, arrive tu as utilisé un naviguateur sur un mac de dix ans ? et lequelles ?


Mes Mac Pro 2010 ont tenu plus de 10 ans, l'un sous High Sierra (avec Safari et FF comme second navigateur), l'autre sous Mojave (avec Safari et FF comme second navigateur également).
Aucun souci et pas de ralentissements apparents par rapport à leur achat (nouveaux OS, mais SSD ajoutés).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2022)

De mon côté, iMac 24" mid-2007 sous Maverick avec 3 Go de Ram ... fonctionnement parfait pour de la "petite bureautique" et un peu de web + photos de poilus !  

Je l'utilise de moins en moins au profit de mon Mac Mini 2014 sous Mojave avec 8 Go de Ram !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Avril 2022)

MacBook Air early 2015, SSD, Big Sur, ma fille l'utilise désormais.
iMac mid-2014, j'ai remplacé le HDD d'origine par un SSD il y a 4 ans, Big Sur, c'est l'ordinateur de tout le monde à la maison.
Quant à moi, pour le boulot, j'ai abandonné le Mac car besoin de repasser sur PC ; un laptop avec Windows 11 a remplacé le MacBook Air.


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2022)

Mon mini i7 2012 - acheté en 2014, donc 8 ans - boosté dès le départ avec un SSD, puis il y a 3 ans avec la mémoire au max - et maintenant sous Mojave, est peut-être moins vif qu'au début mais ça n'est pas flagrant et en tout cas très supportable au quotidien. Et puis le 'tout, tout de suite', hein, vous savez ce que j'en pense 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## mokuchley (14 Avril 2022)

il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas dans ce sondage ; il n'y a pratiquement personne qui parle de mac a courte duree de vie= >
bilan ! je suis un vieux con, seul, qui ne sait pas se servir d'un ordinateur !


----------



## edenpulse (14 Avril 2022)

Oh ben si tu veux on en parle, je garde ma machine environ 3 ans, je la revends avec une décote assez faible (merci Apple). Ca me permet d'avoir toujours une machine au top qui évolue. Et ça coute globalement la même chose que de se laisser mourrir avec une machine vieillissante et de tout devoir changer d'un coup tout les 10 ans.

Mais je pense que les gens comme moi représentent que peu de personnes sur ce type de forums tout simplement. 
J'utilise ma machine professionnellement, pas le temps de "bidouiller" ou économiser 100euros sur du stockage interne. Je ne cherche pas a "upgrader" ma machine, j'achète ce dont j'ai besoin sur le moment et ce que je pense ce que j'aurais besoin à moyen terme. 

Absolument personne ne peut dire ce que l'évolution technique amènera plus loin que 5 ans. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi j'essayerais de garder le plus longtemps possible une machine. Ca amène plus de problèmes qu'autre chose. Une fois que je pense que l'évolution sera suffisamment intéressante pour moi, je switche et voilà. 

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une machine qui a 5 ans (et encore... ça dépends lesquelles, coucou l'imac 21" avec disque dur 5400rpm) mais je vois pas pourquoi je m'infligerais ça.


----------



## patugo22 (14 Avril 2022)

Mon IMac 2010 a passé le cap des 11 ans et tourne toujours aussi bien que lorsqu'il était neuf. Durant ces années, Apple a pris en charge un changement de dalle (tâches grises) et de disque dur hors garantie. 
J'ai toutefois pris la précaution de faire dépoussiérer le ventilateur par un atelier Apple car la poussière s'y accumule et provoque une légère surchauffe. 
Les Mac durent plus longtemps que les PC, c'est du moins mon expérience.
Je viens d'acquérir un Imac M1 2022 avec un SSD de 1To. J'espère qu'il durera autant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> question subsidiaire, arrive tu as utilisé un naviguateur sur un mac de dix ans ? et lequelles ?
> Sinon preferes tu mettres les OS les plus recent ou les laisse sur un OS qui a trouvé sa stabilité ?



J'utilise, hélas pour peu de temps encore, vu qu'il ne serait plus mis à jour, Ten4Fox sur mes PPC, et Ten6Fox (une version de Ten4Fox dédiée aux Mac Intel) sur mon MacBook 2008. ça dépanne, mais le surf sur la toile n'est pas la vocation première de mes vieux tromblons, pour ça, j'utilise plus volontiers mon MBA ou mon MBP.

Pour les OS, ça dépend, j'ai un Mac sous 7.1, plusieurs sous 7.5.5 et 7.6.1, les autres sous OS 9.2.2 et/ou OS X, 10.5 pour les PPC, 10.6 ou 10.7 pour les "Intel" (les vieux C2D, une seule exception, le Mac mini 2010, C2D à 2,2 Ghz, qui fait tourner Snow Leopard, et High Sierras sur son SSD de 500 Go et Windows 7 sur le 250 Go ). Mon MBP 15 est sous Mojave, et le MBA sous Monterey.


----------



## Anthony (15 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> Au sujet de la poussiere, que j'aimerai enlevé, quelqu'un avait dit qu'il fallait être precautionneux car en la retirant completement on pouvait endommager le mac ; l'ordinateur habitué a travailler avec la poussière, pourrait dysfonctionner


C’est à cause des gnomes dans la machine. Ces petites bêtes peuvent prendre froid, et c’est sûr qu’avec la poussière, elles restent bien au chaud. (Plus sérieusement, le seul danger, c’est d’abimer quelque chose en s’y prenant comme un manche. Je me souviens d’un lecteur qui avait arraché des composants… en passant l’aspirateur à l’intérieur de sa machine.)



mokuchley a dit:


> Sinon preferes tu mettres les OS les plus recent ou les laisse sur un OS qui a trouvé sa stabilité ?


Un système ancien ce n’est pas un système plus stable, c’est un système tout aussi bourré de _bugs_, mais des _bugs_ plus vieux.



edenpulse a dit:


> Je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une machine qui a 5 ans (et encore... ça dépends lesquelles, coucou l'imac 21" avec disque dur 5400rpm) mais je vois pas pourquoi je m'infligerais ça.


Tu sais, nous ne sommes masos non plus, hein. Je t’écris en ce moment même sur une machine qui vient tout juste de fêter son cinquième anniversaire, et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait la changer. Son écran Retina est superbe, sa batterie tient encore plusieurs heures sans coup férir, elle prend en charge les dernières mises à jour, et ses performances restent très bonnes pour écrire des articles et des livres/développer des photos/manipuler des compos vectorielles/faire de la PAO/monter des podcasts/coder pour le web ou pour mes recherches. Soit 99 % de mon usage d’un Mac. Certaines machines sont moins bien nées que d’autres, c’est incontestable, mais pour le reste, je crois qu’il est assez important de faire « atterrir » les gens. Les professionnels les plus exigeants peuvent calculer le cout de revient d’une seconde perdue à ne pas remplacer leur station de travail, mais si Apple fournit six ou sept ans de mises à jour, ce n’est pas pour rien.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Avril 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Certaines machines sont moins bien nées que d’autres, c’est incontestable


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi @Anthony Et je pense qu'effectivement, il s'agit de savoir quand ta machine fait le taff ou pas. 
J'avoue que pour ma part c'est aussi un kiff ce petit roulement que je fais (et je fais justement ce roulement pour éviter une décote trop importante également) 
Et si autant certaines machines Intel me semblaient globalement vouées à une fin rapide (car dépassées déjà pour un usage classique lors de leur sortie : again, disques à plateaux...) je pense que les machines Apple Silicon auront une bonne durée de vie. 
Je me vois mal saturer mon Macbook M1 Max avant quelques années effectivement !


----------



## mokuchley (15 Avril 2022)

@edenpulse ; je pense que ta manière de faire est interessante ; mais j'y vois deux " mais " :

il faut qu'il n'y est aucune reparation de faite pour le revente plein pot
si tu as, plusieurs instrument (musical) accroché a l'ordi par la carte son externe, il faut qu'ils suivent le mouvement
Ex : j'ai environ dix instruments electroniques avec connecteur USB, je suis certain que je ne pourrai pas tous les mettre sur des Hub 
En outre je ne pense pas être le seul avec une panoplie d'instrument ad hoc

il y a un autre point, beaucoup plus subjectif ; passant année après années a travailler sur l'ordi, il y a une certaine affection qui se crée 

en ecoutant les commentaires des sujet de macgé, je sais que tu n'es pas le seul a adopter un systeme d'achat-revente sur une courte durée


----------



## mokuchley (15 Avril 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> (Plus sérieusement, le seul danger, c’est d’abimer quelque chose en s’y prenant comme un manche


ce qui m'inquiete , c'est qu'une fois que le mac est ouvert, doit-on decrocher des elements ?parce que dans ce cas là, il faudra acheter la boite a outil

un OS finalisé, c'est a dire dans sa dernière mouture est plus stable qu'un OS en cours : s'amuser avec son mas de loisir a être toujours sur la der des der, souat, mais utiliser un OS branlant pour son ordinateur de bureau, c'est perilleux


----------



## edenpulse (15 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> si tu as, plusieurs instrument (musical) accroché a l'ordi par la carte son externe, il faut qu'ils suivent le mouvement


Je ne fais pas de musique ou ce genre de choses avec mon Mac. 
J'ai un dock Caldigit TS3+ sur lequel je connecte tout mes périphériques (y'en a pas beaucoup) et c'est fini. Les périphériques sont simples et réduits et régulièrement mis à jour au besoin également. Je réduis les potentiels problèmes comme ça. J'ai plus aucun disque dur en USB-A par exemple. 



mokuchley a dit:


> mais utiliser un OS branlant pour son ordinateur de bureau, c'est perilleux


C'est quelque chose que je ne comprendrais jamais je pense. J'utilise des mac depuis quoi... 15 ans? De temps en temps y'a un soucis mineur crée par une app , qu'une MAJ de l'app corrige dans la semaine. Rarement des bugs d'OS à proprement parler.  
Je suis sur le dernier macOS, j'update quand les MAJ sortent, et j'ai aucun soucis réellement... Je ne sais pas ce que les gens font avec leurs machines pour les rendre instable à ce point. (C'est une vraie question) j'ai pas mal d'apps installées également, et je l'utilise tout les jours. 
J'ai surtout l'impression que les gens font jamais de clean install (à chaque gros changement d'OS) et installent littéralement n'importe quoi. C'est pas possible sinon. 



mokuchley a dit:


> passant année après années a travailler sur l'ordi, il y a une certaine affection qui se crée


Euh, pas moi. C'est un outil, comme un couteau, comme une gourde. J'ai aucune affection pour ça. J'en ai, quand la machine est agréable à utiliser, oui. C'est tout, mais pas plus qu'avec une autre machine qui serait tout aussi agréable à utiliser.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> c'est qu'une fois que le mac est ouvert, doit-on decrocher des elements ?parce que dans ce cas là, il faudra acheter la boite a outil


Une trousse de tournevis, par exemple un kit de chez iFixit : https://store.ifixit.fr/products/mako-driver-kit-64-precision-bits
et un ou deux spudgers : https://www.amazon.fr/iFixit-EU1453...ger&qid=1650026528&sprefix=spu,aps,393&sr=8-8
et c'est tout bon.


----------



## Anthony (15 Avril 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> ce qui m'inquiete , c'est qu'une fois que le mac est ouvert, doit-on decrocher des elements ?parce que dans ce cas là, il faudra acheter la boite a outil


À part le connecteur de la batterie sur les ordinateurs portables pour éviter les mauvaises surprises, ce qui nécessite au mieux un _spudger, _non. Le seul matériel nécessaire au-delà des tournevis nécessaires pour ouvrir la machine, c’est une bombe d’air sec.


----------



## smog (19 Avril 2022)

patugo22 a dit:


> Mon IMac 2010 a passé le cap des 11 ans et tourne toujours aussi bien que lorsqu'il était neuf. Durant ces années, Apple a pris en charge un changement de dalle (tâches grises) et de disque dur hors garantie.
> J'ai toutefois pris la précaution de faire dépoussiérer le ventilateur par un atelier Apple car la poussière s'y accumule et provoque une légère surchauffe.
> Les Mac durent plus longtemps que les PC, c'est du moins mon expérience.
> Je viens d'acquérir un Imac M1 2022 avec un SSD de 1To. J'espère qu'il durera autant.


Une question que je me pose (depuis mon iMac 2011 qui tourne très bien ;-)) : quelle espérance de vie pour les ordinateurs à SSD non changeables ? 
J'ai changé mon HD de l'iMac par un SSD il y a trois ans, mais c'est possible et relativement simple (pas autant que l'on pourrait l'espérer mais bon, ça vaut vraiment la peine) alors que sur les générations récentes, le SSD est soudé et il me semble que cette technologie a une durée de vie relativement courte (enfin, pas la dizaine d'année je crois).


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2022)

Les SSD non changeables c'est à dire soudés comme sur les nouveaux Mac M1 étant sorti en novembre 2020 (= 18 mois), je me demande qui va pouvoir te répondre sur des bases solides vu l'absence de recul.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Les SSD non changeables c'est à dire soudés comme sur les nouveaux Mac M1 étant sorti en novembre 2020 (= 18 mois), je me demande qui va pouvoir te répondre sur des bases solides vu l'absence de recul.


Ca fait longtemps qu'il y a des SSD soudés sur les portables Mac, bien avant les processeurs M1.


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2022)

Depuis quand, pour mon information ?

Et tu peux donner ton avis peut-être ?


----------



## edenpulse (19 Avril 2022)

Sinon on pourrait se poser la question autrement. Pourquoi cette volonté de les garder « 10 ans »? Spécifiquement?

Et les SSDs ont maintenant une durée de vie pour une utilisation normale (si tu écris pas littéralement des Téraoctets tout les jours dessus en continu) qui tiennent largement les 10 ans…


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon on pourrait se poser la question autrement. Pourquoi cette volonté de les garder « 10 ans »? Spécifiquement?


Pour mon ministre des finances, la bonne blague


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Depuis quand, pour mon information ?


Sur les MBA, je dirais depuis 2018. Ce qui fait environ un recul de 4 ans.


----------



## maxou56 (19 Avril 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Depuis quand, pour mon information ?


Bonjour,
Les SSD sont soudés sur certains Mac (depuis 7ans pour le plus ancien, avril 2015):
2020 pour l'iMac 27" (suivant les options, une partie peut être amovible, comme sur les iMac Pro, Mac Pro 2019)
2018 pour le Mac mini
2015 pour les MacBook 12" Retina
2018 pour les MBA
2016 pour les MacBook Pro avec 4 ports Thunderbolt
2018 pour les MBP avec 2 ports Thunderbolt


----------



## chafpa (19 Avril 2022)

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## pocketalex (27 Juillet 2022)

smog a dit:


> Une question que je me pose (depuis mon iMac 2011 qui tourne très bien ;-)) : quelle espérance de vie pour les ordinateurs à SSD non changeables ?
> J'ai changé mon HD de l'iMac par un SSD il y a trois ans, mais c'est possible et relativement simple (pas autant que l'on pourrait l'espérer mais bon, ça vaut vraiment la peine) alors que sur les générations récentes, le SSD est soudé et il me semble que cette technologie a une durée de vie relativement courte (enfin, pas la dizaine d'année je crois).



Pour répondre globalement à tout le fil :

Un Mac est censé tenir bien plus de 10 ans en fonctionnement mais *entre 5 et 10 ans en utilisation*. 

Il est généralement considéré qu'un ordinateur est amorti au bout de 5 ans (3 ans en entreprise), et il est généralement constaté que passé 10 ans d'utilisation, même si la machine fonctionne encore, elle est bien souvent d'une lenteur catastrophique et aussi plus vraiment capable de traiter les données actuelles (exemple, une photo pesait environ "en moyenne" 500Ko en 2012, et environ 3 à 5Mo "en moyenne" en 2022, donc traiter une centaine de photos avec un Mac de 2012 en 2022 commence à demander pas mal d'efforts à mémère. Et tout est comme ça). 

Ce, Mac comme PC.

Après il est difficile de généraliser sur ce sujet. Le MacBook Air de ma femme en est à ses 8 ans d'utilisation, il est encore assez véloce et pour ce qu'elle en fait, il est parti pour faire office entre quelques belles années je pense. 

Un SSD comme ceux qu'il y a dans nos Macs, pour le crever il faut soit une utilisation qui dépasse l'entendement, soit un sacré bug comme celui que l'on a connu (corrigé rapidement) à la sortie de Monterey : des "fuites de mémoires" engendraient une occupation mémoire délirante de certaines applications ou services MacOS (exemple : 50Go de RAM pour un service MacOs qui habituellement en consomme 150Mo), et donc un swap disque tout aussi délirant de plusieurs dizaines de To par jour. 
Un tel traitement "extrême" pourrait impacter la durée de vie de nos SSD Apple pour la ramener à moins de 10 ans. 

Mais sinon ? Eh bien sinon, en usage normal, et malgré les (quelques) To écrits et lu chaque jours sur nos SSD, il faudrait 20 ans si ce n'est plus (30 ou 50 ans) pour commencer à avoir des cellules inutilisables ... les ordinateurs seront obsolètes bien avant rassurez vous


----------



## boninmi (27 Juillet 2022)

Mon iMac vient d'avoir 13 ans.
Il tourne actuellement sous SSD externe et El Capitan.
C'est une utilisation familiale, mais nous ne sommes pas particulièrement gênés par la lenteur ou des obsolescences logicielles.
Pourvou que ça doure.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2022)

Un petit bémol quand-même à ce que nous dit l'Alex de poche : pour un usage domestique, la donne est différente de celle d'un usage "pro" : pour éviter de renouveler des investissements lourds consentis lors de mon activité professionnelle (je suis retraité depuis 2014), je continue à utiliser de vieilles machines pour tout ce qui est "montage photos", et mon vieux Photoshop tournait très bien sur mon Mac Mini de 2010 (C2D à 2,4 Ghz doté d'un SSD et de 8 Go de Ram). celui-ci étant maintenant au garde-meubles, j'utilise à la place mon MacBook Alu de 2008 (mêmes processeur et configuration, mais encombrement plus réduit). Certes, ce ne sont pas des foudres de guerre, mais ils font correctement le job malgré leur âge. Pire encore, lorsque je numérise les derniers vinyles de ma discothèque perso qui ne l'ont pas encore été, je le fais avec … Mon PowerBook Pismo de fin 2000, secondé par un CD Spin Doctor de Roxio à peine plus récent, car c'est le dernier (à ma connaissance) Mac ayant une entrée son assez sensible pour recueillir le signal d'une cellule magnétique sans accessoire supplémentaire.

Donc, en deux mots comme en cent, si, dans le cadre d'une utilisation domestique, même de très vieilles machines* peuvent encore rendre de signalés services !

(*) Là, je parle de Mac, hein, parce que des PC de 2000 encore en état de fonctionner, c'est plus compliqué à trouver !


EDIT : ah, au fait, même mon PowerBook Duo 230, maintenant âgé de 30 ans a repris récemment du service, pour permettre à un membre d'un autre forum de récupérer ses vieilles archives journalistiques rédigées sous Word 5.1 et stockées sur disquettes 800 ko. Il a travaillé pour ce faire en collaboration avec un PowerBook 1400 (mon Duo n'a pas de port SCSI) qui m'a permis de passer les fichiers transférées sur disquettes 1,3 Mo sur un ZIP 100 SCSI, puis de les relire au moyen d'un autre ZIP 100 USB celui-ci, sur mon MacBook Pro avant de les convertir en ".docx".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, en deux mots comme en cent, si, dans le cadre d'une utilisation domestique, même de très vieilles machines* peuvent encore rendre de signalés services !


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !   
J'utilise encore régulièrement mon iMac 24" - mid 2007 - 3 Gb Ram - sous Maverick pour des tâches basiques et domestiques ... radios internet, mails, petite bureautique, quelques photos sous iPhoto et un peu de surf ...
Si on travaille en mono-tâche, il donne encore entière satisfaction !


----------



## boninmi (28 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !
> J'utilise encore régulièrement mon iMac 24" - mid 2007 - 3 Gb Ram - sous Maverick pour des tâches basiques et domestiques ... radios internet, mails, petite bureautique, quelques photos sous iPhoto et un peu de surf ...
> Si on travaille en mono-tâche, il donne encore entière satisfaction !


Plusieurs chats ne peuvent pas l'utiliser simultanément, c'est dommage .


----------



## chafpa (31 Juillet 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, en deux mots comme en cent, si, dans le cadre d'une utilisation domestique, même de très vieilles machines* peuvent encore rendre de signalés services !


No problème, mon iMac 24" 2009 fonctionne toujours dans le cadre de ses études à l'une de mes petites-filles.


----------



## Rudge (21 Août 2022)

*Mac mini server (mi 2010)* Dual core 2,6 ghz, avec 8 go de Ram et ses 2 HDD d'origine : fonctionne impeccablement sous High Sierra. Pas de lenteur à l'utilisation, mais tout de même un peu au lancement de certains logiciels : dont Itunes, Audirvana, Roon. Je vais installer un SSD pour l'OS et un 4 To pour les datas. 

*Macbook pro 13 pouces (mi 2012)*, I7 2,9 ghz, avec 8 go de Ram et un SSD de 250 go Samsung : fonctionne impeccablement sous Catalina. Pas de lenteur particulière. Mais évidemment un PC tour monté par mes soins avec une carte mère Asus, un I5 (première génération) et un SSD pour l'OS, lance les mêmes Itunes, Audirvana et Roon plus rapidement, après quoi dans l'utilisation des même logiciels, il n'est pas plus rapide, en tout cas d'une façon perceptible. Et surtout ce PC est opérationnel en 18 secondes, depuis le moment où l'on appuie sur le bouton M/A...


----------



## eckri (24 Octobre 2022)

Mon Mac Pro de 2009 tourne parfaitement 
Un Mac mini de 2011 pareil !


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2022)

Le 2009 est increvable, il tourne même sous Monterey et n'a pas à rougir de ses perfs en montage vidéo grace au ssd et aux cartes graphiques qu'il peut faire tourner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2022)

Pour info, pour tout ce qui est graphisme, j'utilise, depuis que mon Mac Mini de 2010 est au garde meubles, mon MacBook alu de 2008 (C2D 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de Ram et deux SSD de250 Go en RAID 0 (mode entrelacé pour un seul volume de 500 Go)) sour Snow Leopard.

Pour la numérisation Audio, mieux encore, c'est mon Pismo de 2000 (G3/500 Mhz, 1 Go de Ram disque dur de 80 Go) sous Tiger que j'utilise, avec CD Spin Doctor de Roxio ! Il présente l'avantage d'avoir une entrée son mixte qui s'adapte automatiquement, soit au niveau "micro" (5 mV) soit au niveau "ligne" (100 mV), ce qui permet d'y connecter directement une platine vinyle équipée d'une cellule magnétique !


----------

